#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-16
<Nicknamer_> evo iskljucio sam i glupi wallet :)
<Nicknamer_> sad je sve super
<Nicknamer_> valjda... odoh da probam log out ;)
<promis> ala ga je opravio
<Githzerai> e svaka mu čast
<Githzerai> testiram Piwik, ajd nek neko skokne do sajta
<Githzerai> pardon, foruma
<Githzerai> Ko je ovo na Chrome 13.0 ? :)
<Ddpbf> ја
<Ddpbf> кромијуму
<Githzerai> to ti je to
<Githzerai> Ddpbf: ajd sad svrni na forum
<Githzerai> radi mi za sajt, al za forum ne mogu da ga nateram
<Ddpbf> ту сма
<promis> ja sam već na forumu
<Githzerai> reload stranice
<Githzerai> na kojoj ste forumskoj temi?
<Ddpbf> па на кде
<Githzerai> ajd stavi podrazumevanu
<Githzerai> ne vredi moraće drugojačije
<promis> siva tema
<Nicknamer> evo me
<Githzerai> moraću ručno da ubacujem tracker.
<Githzerai> zanimljivo da na sajtu radi ko bog...
<Nicknamer> sa sedmice ovaj put... sjeb'o net na linuxu
<Nicknamer> e, oci mi ozdravise na sedmici, najzad jasan font
<Githzerai> pa jesi uključio wicd?
<Nicknamer> k'o suza
<Nicknamer> evo sta je bilo
<Nicknamer> da, ukljucio sam ga
<Nicknamer> iskljucio sam wallet
<Nicknamer> medjutim, kad sam se ulogovao opet,
<Nicknamer> nije hteo uopste da me poveze
<Nicknamer> kao connecting i pola sata tako
<Nicknamer> i na kraju kaze neispravna lozinka
<Nicknamer> e onda sam ukljucio network manager
<Ddpbf> дал неко може да ми појасни како ми адсл најбоље ради на луциду
<Nicknamer> i ulogovao se opet
<Ddpbf> на арчу прекида
<Ddpbf> на натију се вуче
<Ddpbf> а луциду ради луцдно
<Nicknamer> sad mi nije wallet se ukljucivao
<Ddpbf> *луцидно
<Nicknamer> ali zato mi je trazilo sifru za net :S
<Nicknamer> wicd, valjda
<Nicknamer> i ja mu dao
<Nicknamer> i veza mi traje 10 sec pa pukne, pa opet 10 sec
<Nicknamer> i tako u krug
<Nicknamer> ispizdeo, u win
<Nicknamer> :)
<Nicknamer> sve sljaka k'o podmazano
<promis> pa kad si platio
<Nicknamer> pa nisam platio :)
<Githzerai> pa ne znam šta si tačno radio
<Githzerai> elem, proradila statistika i za forum
<Nicknamer> ma nema veze... videcu sutra opet, smara me sad
<Nicknamer> a i gladan sam, u 9 jos ukljucih komp sa namerom da nadjem recept za veceru, ali me smorio font u ffoxu, pa resih da ga promenim
<Nicknamer> i zaglavio ovde 4 sata :S
<Githzerai> za 2 min 20 poseta, dobri smo :)
<Nicknamer> aj zna li neko neki recept na brzaka a da nije kajgana/jaje na oko, nek mi pise na private, da ne bude offtopic... :)
<Githzerai> pomfrit
<Nicknamer> eee imam pire 5 minuta, resena stvar :)
<Nicknamer> sorry za offtopic
<Nicknamer> jel istina da sledeca verzija ubuntua nece imati gnome?
<Githzerai> da
<Nicknamer> samo unity? :S
<Nicknamer> nadam se da ce ga malo srediti do tada
<Ddpbf> па и оће и неће
<Ddpbf> јунити је засад друга шкољка за гном
<Nicknamer> jeste li citali ovo:  http://www.b92.net/tehnopolis/kolumne.php?yyyy=2011&mm=05&nav_id=511974
<Ddpbf> не
<Ddpbf> новинар је неписмен
<Nicknamer> navodno ekspert
<Nicknamer> a i ja koji koristim linux svega nekoliko dana mu nasao propuste
<Nicknamer> veli da je jako komplikovano da se prebacis sa unity-ja na gnome
<Nicknamer> 3 klika samo :)
<Githzerai> od 11.10 neće biti klasične Gnomove sesije, već ćemo imati Unity 2D kao alternativu
<Nicknamer> "već ćemo imati..."
<Nicknamer> ;)
<Nicknamer> ja necu, ja sam na KDE
<Githzerai> ma znaš na šta mislim ;)
<Ddpbf> јунити2д је наш
<Ddpbf> :>
<Githzerai> jes q
<Githzerai> malopre probao da ga instaliram, tj kompajliram
<Githzerai> neće
<Githzerai> bzr verzija
<Githzerai> a zanimalo me da li će sve da bude naopako
<Ddpbf> хм јел имаш још *бунту?
<Githzerai> pošto znaš da qt i kde imaju drugačiji rapored dugmića
<Ddpbf> ја
<Githzerai> počev od OK Cancel vs Cancel OK
<Githzerai> nemam buntu
<Ddpbf> ја пробо на свом
<Ddpbf> и могу ти рећи да сам
<Ddpbf> нако разочаран
<Ddpbf> nihil novo sub sole
<Githzerai> čime? buntuom ili unity2d?
<Nicknamer> u win-u je OK Cancel... toliko sam se puta zeznuo u ubuntu-u zbog toga
<Nicknamer> navika
<Ddpbf> јунитијем
<Nicknamer> e a  jel' taj Mint isto gnome?
<Githzerai> pošto je Kubuntu zaista dobar
<Ddpbf> минт имаш кде гном
<Ddpbf> има ликсде
<Githzerai> Mint je isto sa više okruženja
<Nicknamer> znaci oba?
<Ddpbf> иксфце
<Githzerai> box
<Ddpbf> да
<Nicknamer> aha... a koji mint sa kde je najbolji?
<Ddpbf> па минт са кде
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> мада минт је убунту
<Ddpbf> са другом темом и другим менаџером ажурирања
<Ddpbf> и гомилом ретардираних корисника који кажу како је бољи од убунтуа
<Ddpbf> :>
<Nicknamer> mozda uskoro postanem jedan od njih :)
<Nicknamer> ako me smori kubuntu
<Nicknamer> znaci svaki noviji mint ima plazma interfejs kao opciju?
<Nicknamer> onda je taj mint super, kombinacija ubuntu i kubuntu tj kde i gnome, ako sam dobro ukapirao?
<Githzerai> nisi ništa ukapirao :)
<Githzerai> KDE Unity XFCEi Gnome su različita okruženja
<Githzerai> ne možeš koristiti nekoliko odjednom, samo jedno od njih
<Nicknamer> ma ukapirao sam
<Nicknamer> ali
<Nicknamer> evo recimo
<Nicknamer> Linux mint debian
<Nicknamer> koja okruzenja ima?
<Githzerai> ista
<Githzerai> nek neko bane na wiki
<Nicknamer> Default user interface 	GNOME, KDE Plasma Desktop, Fluxbox, LXDE, Xfce
<Nicknamer> auuu
<Nicknamer> nema sta nema
<Nicknamer> a cek, ubuntu ima samo gnome i unity sad?
<Githzerai> ne kontaš ti ništa
<djura-san> samo gnom ei unity?
<djura-san> *khm*
<Githzerai> Kubuntu je Ubuntu sa KDE okruženjem
<Githzerai> Xubuntu je Ubuntu sa XFCEom
<Githzerai> Lubuntu je Ubuntu sa LxDEom
<Githzerai> itd
<Githzerai> jel banuo ko na wiki?
 * Ddpbf очекује појавну гнобунтуа
<Githzerai> Gubuntu
<Githzerai> za Gubitnike
<Nicknamer> a Mint je Ubuntu sa GNOME, KDE, XFCE i LXDE okruzenjem? :)
<Nicknamer> pa onda je Mint najbolji, zar ne?
<Githzerai> aman, jel me tok zezaš?
 * djura-san dodaje čašu vode Githzerai 
<djura-san> (trebaće ti)
<Githzerai> rakiju
<Githzerai> ljutu
 * Nicknamer se izvinjava sto je glup
<Ddpbf> бано
<djura-san> Nicknamer: matori, niko ne kaže da si glup samo te osnovne informacije stoje na sajtovima tih sistema.
<djura-san> Nicknamer: uglavnom se trude da lepo objasne tamo pa nije fora da im propadne trud ;)
<Githzerai> aj bani opet
<Nicknamer> pa malo pre sam pejstovao ono sto sam nasao na wikipediji :)
<Nicknamer> Linux Mint - Default user interface 	GNOME, KDE Plasma Desktop, Fluxbox, LXDE, Xfce
<Githzerai> RADI!!!
<Nicknamer> ok, odustajem :)
<Githzerai> Nicknamer: svako od tih okruženja ima svoj instalacioni disk
<Githzerai> tako imaš linux mint (gnom)
<Nicknamer> za Kubuntu pise sledece: Default user interface 	KDE Plasma Desktop
<Githzerai> linux mint kde
<Githzerai> linux mint xfce
<Nicknamer> aaaaa, sad kapiram
<Githzerai> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Githzerai> :)
<Nicknamer> :)
<Nicknamer> sorry
<djura-san> Nicknamer: Mint ima gnome ali u njega možeš da staviš i KDE, Xfce, Lxde i sl.
<Githzerai> uz valjda
<Nicknamer> aha.. a u ubuntu ne moze da se stavi kde?
<Githzerai> možeš da doinstaliraš kde
<Githzerai> ali ga ne možeš koristiti u gnomu, već kao drugu sesiju
<Githzerai> isto kao kad biraš između Unity i Gnome classic
<Githzerai> samo bi bio treća stavka
<Githzerai> sad jasnije? :)
<Nicknamer> jasno, tako sam u kubuntu instalirao unity
<Nicknamer> tj. pokusao da instaliram :D
<Nicknamer> ajd da vas pitam jos nesto ::D
<Nicknamer> ovako... odlucim se za Mint kde
<Nicknamer> i sad hocu tu i gnome, to bi znacilo da mogu da ga imam samo kao drugu sesiju?
<Ddpbf> моро би да инсталираш гном
<djura-san> Nicknamer: teoretski ne ali ako si početnik neka za tebe bude odgovor "da"
<Nicknamer> znaci da, ali kao druga sesija, zar ne? :)
<Ddpbf> да
<Githzerai> to Đuro leđendo...
<djura-san> Nicknamer: da
<Nicknamer> okej, zadovoljan odgovorom :)
<djura-san> Nicknamer: sve to je jako jednostavno ali ovako nabacno u teoriji je tako... Kao jebeni paradoks pa kontam da ume da bude nezgodno
<djura-san> ali probaj malo po malo. Jedan Live cd, drugi live cd pa onda možda i nešto više (instalacija sistema na disk)... etc etc
<djura-san> kasno je, Đuri se pava :)
<Ddpbf> како се зове оно чудо
<Ddpbf> убунту са 3 окружења?
<Nicknamer> ma instalirao ja i ubuntu i kubuntu
<Nicknamer> i puppy skinuo ali ga nisam probao, kontam da je neka smejurija
<Nicknamer> jeste li nekad narucivali linux preko ship it?
 * Nicknamer se edukuje na wikipediji
<Nicknamer> Kubuntu znači "prema humanosti" u Bemba jeziku, i izgovara se /kùbúntú/.
<Nicknamer> zasto se koriste nazivi iz ovih bantu jezika?
<Githzerai> a zašto ne ?
<Nicknamer> pa ne znam, postoji li neki poseban razlog ili tek onako?
<Githzerai> Mark Šatlvort je Južnoafrikanac
<Nicknamer> ah, eto
<Nicknamer> a kako se objasnjava to da android koristi oko milijardu korisnika sirom sveta, a linux svega 10ak miliona, iako je besplatan?
<Nicknamer> losa reklama ili komplikovanost samog operativnog sistema?
<Githzerai> Android je Linux
<Githzerai> i Android je isto slobodan i besplatan, kao i bilo koja druga distribucija
<Githzerai> Android je u suštini spoj Linuks kernela i Java virtuelne mašine u koju se posle dodaju aplikacije
<Nicknamer> da, ali zasto su onda distribucije za PC-eve toliko manje zastupljene?
<Githzerai> zato što su to grube procene i teško je biti realan oko broja korisnika
<Githzerai> znaš li otprilike kojiko SAD ima ljudi zaposlenih u vojsci?
<Nicknamer> mnogo
<Nicknamer> :)
<Githzerai> pošto je njihova vojna oprema glavini sponzor Red Hatu :)
<Nicknamer> ma ok to
<Nicknamer> ne govorim o vojsci
<Githzerai> CERN je na Scientific Linuxu
<Nicknamer> nego o nama, obicnim smrticima
<Nicknamer> obicnim koristicima pc-eva
<Githzerai> prvo ja nisam ni običan ni smrtan ;)
<Githzerai> drugo, Linux nije stvar marketinga
<Githzerai> koriste ga ljui zato Å¡to ga vole ne zato Å¡to je reklama rekla tako
<Githzerai> tako da su statistički podatci jednostavno neupotrebljivi
<Githzerai> svakako nas ima manje nego korisnika Windowsa
<Githzerai> ali to pravom korisniku Linuksa i onako ne igra ulogu
<Githzerai> :)
<Nicknamer> cini mi se
<Nicknamer> ma znaaaam :) nego...
<Nicknamer> ali ne samo meni...
<Nicknamer> da je linux zapravo
<Nicknamer> za one
<Nicknamer> koji se razumeju u programiranje
<Githzerai> Odakle ti to?
<Githzerai> Ja nisam programer, pa koristim Linuks kao primarni OS još od 2002. god
<Nicknamer> pa evo, ja sam sa win-om na ti
<Nicknamer> da ne kazem nesto drugo :)
<Nicknamer> i sad linux
<Nicknamer> i ono... spanska sela
<Githzerai> nisi, očigledno :)
<Githzerai> Obzirom da je i za Win i za Linux potrebno isto osnovno znanje
<Nicknamer> a u drustvu uskacem kad god se nekome pokvari komp ili nesto
<Githzerai> nedavno sam povodom prezentacije koju treba da održimo u UE
<Nicknamer> e sad... znam dosta ljudi koji su imali linux na neko vreme
<Githzerai> odneo par diskova Ubuntua da probaju u Å¡koli
<Nicknamer> i odustali bas zato sto im je bio suvise komplikovan
<Githzerai> čovek koji je zadužen za održavanje računarskih kabineta
<Githzerai> je prvi put uzeo Linuks u ruke, i instalirao ga i podesio za sec
<Githzerai> bez ikakvih problema, i još me pitao što ljudi toliko kukaju da je Linuks težak za instalaciju i održavanje :)
<Githzerai> Znači, sve zavisi od osobe i predznanja o rčunarima
<Nicknamer> instalacija je zaista prelaka :)
<Nicknamer> ali problem je sto sam OS funckionise skroz drugacije od Win-a
<Nicknamer> recimo, zeznes nesto
<Nicknamer> ili nesto ti ne radi
<Nicknamer> net, npr
<Githzerai> I šta bi napravio u winu kad zezneš nešto?
<Nicknamer> sve ide preko terminala
<Githzerai> [02:40] <Githzerai> I šta bi napravio u winu kad zezneš nešto?
<Nicknamer> evo
<Nicknamer> ili surfujem netom i nadjem resenje
<Githzerai> pod pretpostvkom da si prvi put video win
<Nicknamer> ili sam mi da troubleshooting
<Nicknamer> i vodi me korak po korak do resenja
<Githzerai> koji je qurac, da se razumemo
<Githzerai> troubleshooting mi nikada nije dao normalno rešenje
<Githzerai> pazi, i Win kad ga ne poznaješ zahteva čitanje i učenje
<Githzerai> problem je što kad ljudi prelaze sa Win na LIn ne žele da čitaju i uče
<Githzerai> a isto je pri prelasku sa Win na Mac
<Githzerai> a terminal nije bauk
<Nicknamer> iskreno
<Nicknamer> mislim da je Mac vise user friendly
<Githzerai> čak i Mac ima terminal (pa i sudo)
<Nicknamer> od Linuxa
<Githzerai> definiši user-friendly?
<Nicknamer> u nekim stvarima i od windowsa
<Githzerai> [02:44] <Githzerai> definiši user-friendly?
<Nicknamer> evo super primera
<Nicknamer> unity
<Nicknamer> ubuntu 11.04
<Githzerai> [02:44] <Githzerai> [02:44] <Githzerai> definiši user-friendly?
<Githzerai> :)
<Nicknamer> dakle, postoji panel sa strane
<Nicknamer> i po nekoj logici, trebalo bi samo da odvucem ikonicu do panela da bi ona tamo ostala
<Nicknamer> medjutim, ne
<Nicknamer> to ne moze :S
<Githzerai> OK, ne sviđa ti se Unity — pređeš na KDE
<Nicknamer> i onda provedes 15 minuta ne bi li nasao nacin kako da smestis ikonicu tamo
<Githzerai> na Macu: Ne sviđa ti se Aqua, pređeš na ....?
<Nicknamer> da, ali i gnome ima slicne zezancije kao unity
<Githzerai> ne sviđa ti se Gnom, pređeš na KDE, XFCE, LXDE...
<Nicknamer> npr otelis se dok ispremestas panele kako valja
<Githzerai> Ne sviđa ti se Win desktop , pređeš na - ?
<Nicknamer> evo kako bi prosecan korisnik prosecnih zivaca uradio:
<Nicknamer> proba unity, smori se, izgubi dan, predje na gnome
<Nicknamer> cacka gnome, ne kapira, izgubi dan, vrati se na win :)
<Nicknamer> evo npr treba da spremam ispite
<Nicknamer> ali komp mi je potreban
<Githzerai> Hm, proba Pardus, svidi mu se KDe i ostane na njemu....
<Nicknamer> e sad
<Nicknamer> hocu nesto da uradim u ubuntu/kubuntu
<Nicknamer> npr. danas sta mi je bilo
<Nicknamer> hteo nesto na wikipediji da vidim
<Nicknamer> medjutim, font je tako nepregledan, brljav
<Githzerai> problem sa grafikom nisi podesio AA
<Githzerai> Koja je grafa?
<Nicknamer> AA?
<Nicknamer> nvidia geforce
<Githzerai> AntiAliasing
<Githzerai> koji Gf?
<Githzerai> i koji drajver?
<Nicknamer> 7000N
<Nicknamer> drajver u linuxu 173
<Githzerai> tu treba current drajver (270.xx.xx)
<Githzerai> 173 je za GF 5 seriju kartica
<Githzerai> za sve od 6 naviše je current
<Nicknamer> hm, ček sec
<Githzerai> brb, samo da se loginout
<Nicknamer> ajd, tu sam ;)
<Githzerai> eve me
<Nicknamer> welcome back :)
<Githzerai> Å¡to je ovaj stackfolder do yaya plazmoid
<Nicknamer> NVIDIA GeForce 7000M/ nForce 610M
<Githzerai> ok
<Githzerai> current
<Nicknamer> meni se cini, a mozda i gresim
<Nicknamer> da mi je pored 173 pisalo current
<Nicknamer> i kad sam instalirao drajver
<Githzerai> nije
<Nicknamer> i posle kad sam isao na taj program... hardware, kako bese... nije mi nudilo mogucnost azuriranja drajvera
<Nicknamer> tj update
<Nicknamer> no, zapamticu i provericu sutra
<Githzerai> nvidijina stranica kaže da je za GeforceGo 7000M drajver 270.42.06
<Githzerai> jel veruješ meni, nvidiji ili sopstvenom sećanju ? :)
<Githzerai> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver.html
<Githzerai> idi pod supported products
<Githzerai> 7000M /NVIDIA nForce 610M
<Githzerai> to je to?
<Nicknamer> to je to :)
<Githzerai> eto
<Nicknamer> hvala :)
<Githzerai> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Nicknamer> a sta je ono AA sto ste spominjali?
<Nicknamer> iz win-a sam :)
<promis> Å¡to je mac user friendly
<Githzerai> pa šta čekaš ? :)
<promis> morao sam da otvaram terminal da presnimim neke fajlove jer finder nije hteo
<Nicknamer> rekao sam vam, zeznuo sam net :)
<promis> eto toliko je mac user friendly
<Githzerai> promis: user-friendly je glupa kovanica za one koji nemaju pojma Å¡ta rade ;)
<Nicknamer> opet mi je uleteo slepi mis u sobu :S
<promis> da nisam znao komande iz linuxa nikad ne bi odradio poso
<Nicknamer> odmah se vracam
<Githzerai> da li je računar prijateljski nastrojen zavisi direktno od toga šta korisnik očekuje od računara
<Nicknamer> ne znam da li je mac user-friendly, ali moja soba je očigledno bat-friendly :S
<Githzerai> hel
<Nicknamer> kako grozna bica :S elem...
<Nicknamer> sta je ono AA bilo?
<Githzerai> AntiAliaising za fontove
<Githzerai> jesi stavio pravi drajver?
<Nicknamer> za graficku?
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> jok, za fontove
<Nicknamer> :) nisam siguran, jedino da proverim pa da se vratim za 10ak minuta
<Nicknamer> jer mi na kubuntu ne radi net više :D
<Nicknamer> tj. wireless... nesto sam zeznuo
<Githzerai> lol, pa što nisi pokrenuo mrežu
<Githzerai> ?
<Nicknamer> sa walletom , network managerom i wic managerom
<Githzerai> ako te nervira networkmanager samo zbog traženja šifre, onda se dodaj u grupu network
<Nicknamer> ajd sad cu da probam preko kubuntu-a
<Nicknamer> nemojte me cekati, mozda potraje :)
<Githzerai> palim wesnoth
<Githzerai> a bre
<promis> mene je iznenadio tip, koji mi je bio doneo netbook da mu ga "sredim"
<promis> obrisamo sam XP i stavio sam mu puppya,
<promis> iznenadio mi je kad mi je rekao da mu je bolji puppy
<promis> kao lakši je
<Githzerai> hm, ima svakakvih
<promis> ja reko dobro, super
<promis> a inače tip slabo zna sa računarima
<Githzerai> ne znam, Papi mi je super kao priručno rešenje, odnosno Live disk, međutim za ozbiljniju upotrebu...
<Githzerai> nisi probavao MeeGo za netbuke?
<promis> nisam, puppy-a poznajem, pa sam to odlučio ad stavim
<Githzerai> mene u Paiju nervira 3G net
<Githzerai> vazda se preznojim dok ga podesim...
<promis> nisam ni ja koristio puppya van live sesije
<promis> ovo mi je bio prvi install
<promis> mada sam išao na frugal
<promis> tako da i nije neki install
<Githzerai> pa i to je install :)
<promis> bekapovao sam početni save fajl, tako ako nešto sjebe, samo ću da mu presnimim
<Githzerai> jašta
<Githzerai> eve gi
<Nicnamer> lol
<Nicnamer> samo sekund
<Nicknamer> eve me
<Githzerai> radi?
<Nicknamer> sad cu da vas udavim :)
<Nicknamer> nekim cudom mi radi net na kubuntu...
<promis> vidiš da je user friendly
<Githzerai> ajde, čeka me Wesnoth
<Githzerai> stavi current drajver
<Nicknamer> da, samo sto me je opet pitao za sifru, doduse, ne preko walleta
<Nicknamer> komanda u terminalu, please :)
<Githzerai> sudo gpasswd -a tvoje korisničko ime network
<Githzerai> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Githzerai> pa kad to završiš, reboot
<Nicknamer> ok
<Nicknamer> samo
<Nicknamer> mozda bolje pre toga da vidim koju imam?
<Githzerai> lspci -vnn |grep VGA
<Nicknamer> evo krenuo vec ;)
<Githzerai> pardon
<Nicknamer> never mind
<Githzerai> sudo lspci -vnn |grep VGA
<Nicknamer> sta oznacava to "sudo" ?
<Githzerai> do as super user
<promis> već sam ti rekao pta je sudo
<promis> i to večeras
<Githzerai> lol
<Nicknamer> aaa, "run as administrator" u win-u
<Nicknamer> promis, napisao si to veceras, secam se
<Nicknamer> ali nisam skontao na sta se odnosilo :)
<promis> što pitaš onda
<promis> lepo sam bio napisao, ali dobro...
<Nicknamer> imas log?
<promis> naravno, a i sećam se tačno šta sam napisao
<promis> ne trebami log
<Nicknamer> :))) dobro, nebitno
<promis> vidiš da sam bio upamtio da ti nije 3 dan
<Nicknamer> pa pazi
<Nicknamer> ako se tacno secas sta si napisao
<promis> sudo - super user do
<Nicknamer> eeeee, to si napisao, zar ne?
<promis> dakle: Super User DO
<promis> pa to sam napisao
<Nicknamer> vidis, ja sam mislio da je to "sudo - super user do" bila neka komanda u terminalu
<Nicknamer> a nisi napisao " 'sudo' zapravo znaci - super user do" :)
<Nicknamer> zato te nisam skontao
<promis> pa upotrebi osam crticu
<promis> to je u skladu sa pravopisom
<Nicknamer> jesi, ali ja ne znam moze li se crtica upotrebljavati u terminalu ili ne :)
<promis> može
<promis> i upotrebljava se
<Nicknamer> e pa tim gore :)
<promis> ali gledam da tačno naglasim kada je komanda
<promis> no, moram da idem
<promis> kobajagi sam odlučio da legnem do 1h, odoh : ln --svima
<Nicknamer> pa pazi, logicnije je da tacno naglasis kad nije
<Nicknamer> jer uglavnom jeste komanda ;))
<Nicknamer> ne zameri
<Nicknamer> laku noć
<Nicknamer> gde je Githzerai
<promis> u wesnotu
<Githzerai> tuj sam
<Githzerai> jesi instalirao drajver?
<Nicknamer> to neka igrica?
<Nicknamer> a, pa jesam kao
<Nicknamer> i drmuno sam sad onu komandu sto si mi dao da vidim koji je drajver
<Githzerai> reboot da ga učita
<Nicknamer> tj verzija
<Nicknamer> aaaa, ok
<Nicknamer> nije dovoljan log out, nego restart?
<Githzerai> baš reboot, jer mora da se učita drajver
<Githzerai> da se zameni stari sa novim its
<Nicknamer> ok, eto me za 2 min
<Githzerai> ajd
<Nicknamer> sve je potpuno isto :S
<Githzerai> misliš fontovi?
<Nicknamer> da
<Githzerai> sad ćemo da vidimo
<Nicknamer> s tim da mi se javlja neka greska pre login prozora, ali mislim da je to zbog neuspele instalacije unity-ja
<Nicknamer> :)
<Githzerai> kcmshell4 fonts
<Githzerai> imaš dole omekšavanje
<Githzerai> prvi padjaući meni
<Githzerai> šta ti je podešeno?
<Nicknamer> sans serif 9
<Githzerai> prvi padajući meni, alo
<Nicknamer> da, general
<Nicknamer> a sorry
<Githzerai> joj što me zekiš, čekaj da ti slikam
<Nicknamer> system settings
<Nicknamer> nemoj
<Nicknamer> evo
<Githzerai> stavi uključeno
<Nicknamer> skontao sam
<Githzerai> enabled
<Githzerai> ili kako već beše
<Nicknamer> ok
<Githzerai> imaš i dugme podesi
<Nicknamer> ispod pise forced fonts DPI
<Githzerai> odmah pored
<Nicknamer> to disabled?
<Nicknamer> imam, da
<Githzerai> klikni :)
<Nicknamer> jesam
<Githzerai> subpixer rendering
<Githzerai> označi i promeni u eniju na
<Githzerai> neku stavku
<Nicknamer> na RGB, moze?
<Githzerai> može
<Nicknamer> promenio
<Githzerai> OK
<Githzerai> pa ponovo OK
<Nicknamer> hinting style mi je medium
<Nicknamer> ok apply ok?
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> sad otvori neki program
<Githzerai> pogldaj kakav je font
<Nicknamer> operu, recimo
<Nicknamer> onda mi je bila najuzasnija :)
<Githzerai> btw, koji ti je ekran
<Nicknamer> imam acer aspire :)
<Githzerai> Opera je užas u zadnje vreme
<Nicknamer> lap top
<Nicknamer> 15 inch
<Githzerai> ok, koja rezolucija
<Nicknamer> 1024x768
<Nicknamer> ako se ne varam... :)
<Githzerai> aha, pa tebi su slova onda presitna? :)
<Githzerai> je li to problem?
<Nicknamer> cek da proverim rezoluciju :)
<Nicknamer> ma evo, vidi... slike su fenomenalne
<Nicknamer> sve je super
<Nicknamer> wallpaperi
<Nicknamer> sve se uklapa
<Nicknamer> znaci graficka nije
<Nicknamer> jedino od cega me stvarno bole oci jesu slova
<Githzerai> Å TA JE PROBLEM SA FONTOVIMA?
<Nicknamer> brljavi su nekako
<Githzerai> jesu li sitna, krupna, mutna????
<Nicknamer> mutna slova
<Nicknamer> nisu jasna
<Githzerai> veličina je dobra?
<Nicknamer> velicina moze
<Nicknamer> malo su sitnija nego na win-u
<Nicknamer> ali ajd
<Githzerai> ajde uslikaj ekran pa pošalji na dodaj.rs
<Nicknamer> ok
<Githzerai> da vidim jel do tvog monitora ili je nešto drugo
<Githzerai> a rezoluciju možeš videti pomoću
<Githzerai> kcmshell4 display
<Nicknamer> pomocu? :)
<Nicknamer> ok
<Nicknamer> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2G/fT/4KvzQxko/snapshot1.png
<Nicknamer> 1280x800... moja greska :)
<Githzerai> ok
<Githzerai> slova su malkice sitnija, ali izgledaju sasvim jasno
<Githzerai> idi opet na
<Githzerai> kcmshell4 fonts
<Githzerai> idi na drugi padajući meni
<Nicknamer> pa vidi recimo kako izgleda slovo k u mom nicku
<Nicknamer> jako je tanak taj gornji deo
<Nicknamer> verovatno je do fonta :)
<Githzerai> i forsiraj 96dpi
<Nicknamer> evo me opet
<Githzerai> izgleda sasvim normalno
<Githzerai> ako te nervira font, svuda gde piše Ubuntu zameni sa Sans
<Nicknamer> ajd sad cu
<Nicknamer> nigde ne pise ubuntu, svuda je sans :)
<Nicknamer> a da zamenim sa tahoma, takav je na win7 :)
<Githzerai> stavi onda neki drugi
<Githzerai> stavi koji hoćeš
<Nicknamer> evo stavio
<Nicknamer> bas da vidim..
<Githzerai> logout log in
<Githzerai> da učita nove fontove
<Githzerai> brže je
<Nicknamer> ok
<Nicknamer> nazad sam za minut
<Nicknamer> gospodine Githzerai?
<Githzerai> nemo me gospodinem zvati :)
<Githzerai> bolje?
<Nicknamer> imate pivo od mene :)
<Githzerai> hvala
<Nicknamer> nije savrseno, ali je mnogo bolje, da
<Githzerai> treba se još malo igrati
<Githzerai> ali su ti sve postavke tu
<Nicknamer> da, to je valjda manje vise to
<Nicknamer> super
<Nicknamer> e, a interesantno
<Nicknamer> ne pita me vise ni za sifru :)
<Githzerai> eto
<Nicknamer> mada, konektuje se na mrezu, pa pukne, pa se konektuje, pa pukne, pa se konektuje
<Githzerai> Wicd?
<Nicknamer> traje nekih 30ak sec sve ukupno, ali ne zalim se
<Nicknamer> da
<Githzerai> oće on malko da zeki
<Nicknamer> ma ok je
<Githzerai> u suštini ne puca, nego prikazuje suvišne poruke
<Nicknamer> boljeto nego da mi trazi sifru
<Nicknamer> e sad samo da izbrisem onaj nesrecni unity
<Nicknamer> to mogu preko software managera, jel' da?
<Nicknamer> posto mi je iz terminala obrisao samo deo, izgleda
<Githzerai> nije mi jasno što si ga uopšte instalirao, ali ajde
<Nicknamer> delic, 1,4 Mb
<Githzerai> odo da spavam, dosta za noćas
<Nicknamer> uuuu, get and remove software :) skoro kao u win-u
<Nicknamer> svidja mi se
<Githzerai> ln -s
<Nicknamer> hajde, hvala puno
<Nicknamer> i lepi snovi
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<radak> kako se gasi gnome 3
<radak> mislim gdje da nadjem turn off
<promis> vidi možda tamo kod tvog imena na panelu
<dejan-dexi> mozda nikako , pomirio sam se sa sdbinom , ima neka opcija u systen settings > system info > Graphics  -- Forced fallback mode . i restart posle toga
<promis> uvek može iz terminala, naravno
<radak> tu sam
<promis> uvek može iz terminala, naravno
<radak> nema tu, ima suspend, ali se ne gasi na to
<radak> ma ugasim ga ja, ali vjetrovatno ima neki trik
<dejan-dexi> kako iz terminala ide
<promis> Hold down the Alt key and Suspend will change to Power off.
<promis> guglajte malo
<radak> citavo jutro trazim
<promis> jel radi ovo sa alt=
<promis> ?
<radak> gasio sam ga log of i iz terminala
<radak> cek probam
<dejan-dexi> a asti mrzim kada neko nesto kaze , npr kao ti promis , moze iz termina i posle kaze guglajte malo .
<promis> ma nisam zato rekao da guglate
<promis> nego sam našao za 2 sec. rešenje sa alt
<radak> prebaci samo drugi desktop
<promis> zato sam rekao da guglate
<dejan-dexi> guglao sam i nikako na staro da dodjem
<dejan-dexi> pa sam digo ruke
<promis> komanda u teminalu za gašenje je oduvek bila: sudo shutdown -P now
<radak> evo ja sinoc i jutros nikako da provalim
<dejan-dexi> a to mislis :) heheh
<dejan-dexi> ja mislio resenje za vratiti se na gnome 2.3*
<promis> molim? bilo je reči o gašenju
<dejan-dexi>  shutdown -h now,  shutdown -h 10 , hehehe
<promis> ono bar radak je to hteo
<dejan-dexi> da , neni velike oci
<dejan-dexi> sorry
<promis> a što se tiče fallback režima probaj nešto pri odabiru sesije
<promis> možda ima opcija
<dejan-dexi> ja idem prvo na log out , pa posle gasim , j..o ih gnome3 sve zajedno sa shell-om
<radak> tako jedino moze
<radak> al ima, tips, vidio sam negdje, al nema sme naci
<promis> Found missing "Shutdown"!  It is available when the "ALT" key is depressed.  Hope documentation will show this feature,
<promis> toliko od mene, uživajte
<radak> tnx
<Githzerai> ojzdra
<radak> z
<liti> dobro vece
<Githzerai> valja dan :)
<Githzerai> *valjda
<liti> ovde je malo oblacno
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li postoji kojim slucajem Pidgin git/svn odakle mogu da preuzmem trenutni kod ?
<Githz|away> git://gitorious.org/pidgin-clone/mainline.git
<promis> živ li sam?
<promis> a, radi
<orpheustar> dobra no
<orpheustar> c
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-17
<orpheustar> Krusader mi zadaje glavobolje pa ako neko moze da pomogne
<orpheustar> Ubuntu 10.10
<Beretta021> a sto krusader?
<Beretta021> on nije bas za Ubuntu
<orpheustar> kada ga otvorim
<Beretta021> vise je za Kubuntu
<orpheustar> radim nesto, pa vise puta otvorim i zatvorim, ako u procesima, ne ubijem sve nakon restarta toliko mi se otvori
<Beretta021> ne kontam
<Beretta021> sta hoces da kazes
<orpheustar> pa jedini mij e da ja znam da mi i malo lici na komander iz win-a
<orpheustar> kazem da kad recimo 5 puta tokom dana otvorim i zatvorim,
<Beretta021> i?
<orpheustar> kad restartujem komp otvori mi 5 krusadera
<Beretta021> po podizanju sistema
<Beretta021> se otvori 5 krusadera?
<orpheustar> ako ubijem u procesima svih 5 onda nista
<orpheustar> da da
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> gnome jel?
<orpheustar> ako pre toga ne koknem u procesima :)
<orpheustar> da
<orpheustar> gnome
<Beretta021> uh
<orpheustar> u 10.04 to nije bilo
<Beretta021> trebalo bi da ima nedje da se podesi
<Beretta021> da ti svaki put kad restartujes
<Beretta021> da pocinje sa novom sesijom
<orpheustar> ne znam jednostavno se on zatvori ali u pozadini ostane aktivan
<Beretta021> ne koristim gnome pa ne znam
<Beretta021> to verovatno nesto hebe posto nije za gtk optimizovan
<orpheustar> ne znam pitam ako neko ima slican problem
<Beretta021> pa slabo ko mixuje qt i gtk :P
<orpheustar> kazem na 10.04 je radilo super  dok nisam presao na noviji
<orpheustar> nisi mi puno rekao ovim,
<orpheustar> slabo ja divanim tim jezikom :)
<Beretta021> gnome je pisan u gtk
<Beretta021> a kde u qt
<orpheustar> aha pa lepo
<Beretta021> krusader je pravljen za kde
<Beretta021> i bole ih briga da li ce on raditi na gnome
<orpheustar> ima li neka zamena a da radi slicno onom commanderu iz wina, bez njega sam ko bez one stvari da prostis
<Beretta021> cek da potrazim
<orpheustar> ok
<Beretta021> vidi u synapticu
<Beretta021> da li postoji
<Beretta021> gnome-commander
<Beretta021> ili je to odavno zamrlo
<orpheustar> a videcu ali se secam da sam ga koristi jos u mandraku ali je taj bio bogu za plakati
<orpheustar> ali videcu mozda se popravio
<orpheustar> hvala u svakom slucaju, znas li jos neki mozda
<Beretta021> pa pazi
<Beretta021> izguglaj
<Beretta021> ne koristim komandere
<Beretta021> ovo je prvo na sta sam naleteo
<Beretta021> mada vidim da se spominje neki pokojni ubuntu
<orpheustar> ma cime baratas sa fajlovima
<Beretta021> dolphin
<Beretta021> obican file manager
<Beretta021> imas tabove i to mi dosta
<Beretta021> mada i nautilus ima tabove
<Beretta021> tako sam navikao
<orpheustar> joj pa meni to suvise spartanski deluje
<orpheustar> ali ok navike
<orpheustar> ima gnome-commander
<Beretta021> probaj ga
<orpheustar> videcu
<orpheustar> ok hvala u svakom slucaju
<Beretta021> nist
<promis> double commander
<promis> nije loš
<Beretta021> ee kasno marko na kosovo stize :P
<promis> lepši je od gnome commander
<promis> štaću, takvo mi je ime
<promis> plus je coross platform
<promis> ume da baguje ako mu ne odgovara tema
<promis> mada sam se lično skinuo sa komendera
<Beretta021> ja se nikad nisam ni navlacio :P
<promis> sad i u winu koristim explorer
<promis> navikao na nautilus
<Beretta021> ja sam uvek istrazivao :)
<Beretta021> dolphin mi seo ko budali samar :
<promis> ja nisam
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> pošto sam došao iz dosa
<Beretta021> ma ne mislim kao
<Beretta021> koristio explorer
<promis> pa sam navikao na NC
<promis> i onda u windozi mi je trebao neki comander
<promis> expolrer je bio van moje paradigme
<promis> o manipulaciji sa fajlovima
<promis> copy-pa Å¡ta?
<Beretta021> :D
<promis> sećam se da sam u početku stalno uključivao cmd
<promis> ljudi me gledali i pitali me Å¡ta mi je
<promis> niko od njih nije video komp pre 1997
<promis> ne znaju pta je terminal
<promis> ali konačno posle 8 godina prestao sam da koristim cmd
<promis> i sada, ponovo u njega
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Beretta021> svuda podji kuci dodji :)
<Beretta021> iz command prompta u gnome terminal :P
<Beretta021> tak to ide
<promis> i sada opet kad sam na windozi, pali cmd
<promis> i opet ljudi me pitaju Å¡ta to radim
<promis> nisu videli računar pre 2008
<promis> ali ipak najviše volim da butujem quirky-a kod nekog
<promis> to je tek čudo
<Beretta021> hehehe
<promis> ima grafiku a nije windoza
<Beretta021> to onaj derivat steneta?
<promis> aha, njegov mlađi brat
<promis> mlađi brat blizanac
<promis> mnogo više liči na starog puppya
<promis> zato ga koristim
<promis> ovaj novi puppy se ugojio
<promis> prešo na lucid repoe
<promis> mnogo ga hrane
<Beretta021> uh
<Beretta021> razmazio se
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> ne znam da li je neko koristio slitaz nešto duže
<promis> to mi je želja da furam malo
<Beretta021> ne znam
<Beretta021> meni prvo mora da se svidi logo pa ime
<Beretta021> pa onda da probam :D
<Beretta021> inace koje je to okruzenje na papiju?
<promis> ovaj debeli sada ima openbox sa roxfile dashboardom
<promis> ako se to tako kaže
<promis> dok ovaj kvirki fura stari jwm
<Beretta021> a quirky
<Beretta021> ?
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> jwm
<Beretta021> zabravih
<promis> sa tim roxfile dashboardom
 * Beretta021 skida quirky :)
<promis> i lakši je taj jwm od openboxa
<promis> evo ja sinuo slitaz po ko zna koji put (30 mb) nova verzija
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> ova slitaz ekipa bas i nema nekog ukusa za sklapanje boja
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> koga to briga
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> ln dungodung|sleep
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<Packe> Moze li mi neko pomoci u vezi torrenta i otvaranja porta za download?
<uros1> ajd
<Packe> Port mi je zatvoren (tako pise prilikom testa), pa ne mogu da koristim punu brzinu. Kako da ga otvorim?
<uros1> koji modem
<dejan-dexi> pajserom :))))
<Packe> Planet router adw-4401
<uros1> znaš user name i admin za njega?
<Packe> da
<uros1> e onda ok
<uros1> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Planet/ADW-4401/BitTorrent.htm
<uros1> bez user name i admin nemože
<uros1> dakle zanemari sve ono oko bittorenta
<uros1> otvori neki port recimo 51413
<uros1> i onda samo podesi u klijentu koji koristiš da svlači sa tog porta
<Packe> Probacu, hvala
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
<promis> 51413 je difolt na transmissionu
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-18
<Atlantic777> pu bem ti Ubuntu kad opet moram da kompajliram :P
<Atlantic777> Btw, znate li za neki photo manager (osim shotwella 0.8+) koji podržava i video fajlove?
<olujicz> hm, ja sam pobegao od gtk :)
<Atlantic777> A ćale je u pitanju, na leto ga selim u KDE branšu. :P
<Atlantic777> Polako ga odvikavam od win programa, jedva je podneo težak udarac odbacivanja picase. -.-
<olujicz> pa ima dosta onih koji guraju picasa+wine
<olujicz> mada mislim da je to glupo
<olujicz> native program uvek radi bolje
<olujicz> digikam je zaista zmaj :)
<Atlantic777> jeste... eto ga kod mene :D
<olujicz> samo ako si na gnome, povućiće svašta
<Anpu> cek stani, pa picasa lepo radi
<Atlantic777> Anpu: jeste, ali nema podršku za video. :(
<Atlantic777> na linuxu
<Anpu> tebi treba da editujes video?
<Atlantic777> Ma ne, samo da bude na spisku pored fotki.
<Anpu> hm ne znam da li bese digikam podrzava, mislim da ne'
<Atlantic777> Jel?
<Anpu> treba proveriti
<Atlantic777> shotwell to radi od 0.8
<Atlantic777> uspeo sam sa ppa da doguram na 0.7.2 na lucidu i dalje ne može
<Atlantic777> (krenuo sa 0.5)
<Atlantic777> Kako su spakovali kubuntu 11.04?
<Anpu> meni lepo radi, i ne stuca :)
<promis> Atlantic777: Å¡ta je probelm?
<promis> što ne kompajliraš
<promis> a koliko vidim na njiovom sajtu ima i ppa za novi
<Atlantic777> A ipak je to ubuntu, mislio sam da mogu repoima to da sredim.
<Atlantic777> Ali nema za lucid ta verzija.
<promis> ima nešto
<Atlantic777> Ima, ali ta verzija koju oni imaju za lucid nema video. -.-
<promis> https://launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/+archive/shotwell
<Atlantic777> promis: da ne znaš ti nešto slično šta će da drži i video u biblioteci?
<promis> ne znam, ne koristim takve stvari
<Atlantic777> :/
<promis> kako bre nema video
<promis> mislim zašto?
<Atlantic777> pa sa lucidom stiže taj 0.5, a na mavericku je 0.9
<Atlantic777> video je dodat negde od 0.8 valjda
<promis> ma za lucid ima 0.9
<promis> najnoviji
<promis> idi na link koji sam dao
<promis> vidim da nije baš lak za kompajliranje
<promis> taj u ppa Å¡to sam dao je buildovan pre 12 dana
<Atlantic777> evo pokušavam opet sa ppa
<promis> piše da je 0.9.3. to je ionako poslednja veerzija
<Atlantic777> o fala q da je prošlo
<Atlantic777> Nemam pojma šta mu bi, ajd baš da vidim koji sam ja to repo dodao.
<Atlantic777> ma idem prvo da večeram
<Atlantic777> hvala promis :)
<Packe> Pozdrav svima. Imam pitanje, pa ako neko moze da pomogne. Da li moze da, se pored instaliranog Ubuntu-a instalira W7 a da se pri tom ne mora prvo instalirati W7 pa tek onda Ubuntu?
<promis> da
<Packe> Na koji nacin?
<promis> koliko imaš hardiskova?
<Packe> 1
<promis> jel imaš pripremljenu articiju?
<Packe> Imam podeljen disk na 2 particije. Na jednoj mi je Ubuntu a druga mi je ostala od prethodne instalacije W7
<promis> elem, odbaeri particiju za win7 i instaliraj
<promis> posle toga vrati grub u mbr ovako http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Grub2
<Packe> Mogu li da to uradim na ovoj gde je Ubuntu, jer ne bih da diram ovu drugu gde su mi podaci.
<promis> u načelu ne garantujem ti da neće win7 da ti čačne ubuntu particiju pogotovo ako je ona prva
<promis> koliko je velika ubuntu particija?
<Packe> Jeste prva. Taman sam podesio Ubuntu kako treba.
<Packe> 150GB
<promis> dovoljno je velika da bi mogla da se smanji
<promis> ali ne garantujem ti za podatke
<Packe> Na prvoj ionako nemam nista od podataka. Sve mi je na drugoj particiji.
<promis> pa dobro onda, to nije loše, ali može da se desi da ti se pokvari ubuntu
<promis> jer kad se menja veličina particija nikad se nezna
<Packe> Znaci, prvo W7 pa tek onda Ubuntu.
<promis> ne
<promis> nego prvo planiraš pa onda radiš
<promis> ništa te ne košta da probaš sa smianjivanjem
<promis> ako već ionako bi ga obrisao
<Packe> Dobro. Nisam planirao da kupim Polar RS 400, pa sam ga kupio i sad moram zbog njega da instaliram W7
<promis> Å¡ta ti je to
<Packe> Sat za trcanje.
<promis> i zašto ga povezuješ na računar?
<Packe> Kako da smanjim particiju?
<Packe> Ima software koji belezi sve sto je snimljeno na satu (otkucaji srca, predjena kilometraza, potrosene kalorije). Maratonac sam, pa me ti podatci interesuju.
<promis> pokreni program: gprated
<promis> i tamo je smanji
<promis> trebao si da kupiš neki koji je podržan u linuxu
<Packe> Odakle da ga pokrenem?
<promis> a ne da daješ još 150€ na windozu
<Packe> Takve je tesko naci.
<promis> pokreni ga odakle hoćeš: iz menija, terminala...
<Packe> Nijedna od ovih spravica za koji ja znam nema software za Linux.
<promis> jel
<promis> a vidi ovo
<promis> http://www.saring.de/sportstracker/
<promis> http://users.tkk.fi/jjvayryn/polar_f55_hrm.html
<Packe> Hvala za linkove.
<promis> E Atlantic777 ovaj Lyx je stvarno bombona program
<promis> Koristim sada 2.0
<promis> POlako završavam tekst
<promis> ovih dana sam pisao jednu glavu koja ima dosta slika
<promis> i odlićno se snašao s njima
<promis> ima čak i grupe za slike
<promis> pa kad promeniš parametre za jednu on ih menja sve iz iste grupe
<promis> fenomenalno
<promis> ako ima negde da se glasa za best OSS, da idem odma da glasam za njega
<promis> stvarno mi je učinio kucanje prijatnim
<Atlantic777> promis: nikako da uhvatim vremena da sebi ispodešavam stilove, ali ajd da pitam, možda je jednostavno
<Atlantic777> mi u školi imamo neke „propozicije“ kako treba da izgleda naslovna strana izveštaja/seminarskog rada i to je u principu isto za svaki predmet, ali baš treba da bude specifično.
<Atlantic777> I to je u OOo/LibreO najmanji problem onako odokativno namestiti, ali nemam pojma kako bih namestio ovde.
<promis> klase još ne znam ni ja da pravim
<promis> ali se može formatirati strana analogno OO
<promis> tako sam i ja uradio za svoju naslovnu stranu
<promis> ručno sam je formatirao
<promis> ne znam kako treba da izgleda
<promis> ta tvoja
<Atlantic777> Aha, misliš da napišem ceo rad u lyx-u pa štampam posebno naslovnu?
<promis> možda da mi pošalješ šablon
<promis> ne, ja sam u lyx foramtirao stranu
<promis> moja naslovna je jednostavna, ne znam kakva je tvoja
<Atlantic777> Ma ništa komplikovano, ime škole, mentor, datum u donji levi ćošak, moje ime i mesto za ocenu u donjem desnom, na sredini veliko ime predmeta, ispod nešto manjim slovima broj vežbe i naziv vežbe.
<Atlantic777> I onda u zaglavlju svake strane treba da bude moje ime, ime teme i br. strane.
<Atlantic777> Stvarno ništa specijalno, ali ne znam kako to da spakujem.
<Atlantic777> Ajd ako nekad budeš imao vremena da probamo da ga namestimo.
<Atlantic777> Btw, jesi li probao emacs/org-mode?
<promis> to za zaglavlje mi deluje problematično
<Atlantic777> Zašto problematično?
<promis> nisam nikad koristio emacs
<promis> pa, ne znam, da li može da se formatira u lyx. možda mora da se napravi stil
<promis> ja nemam ta zaglalja
<Atlantic777> aham :/
<Atlantic777> a br. stranica imaš?
<promis> toda
<Atlantic777> Makar to... to za ime/prezime sam ja dodao pošto sam bio u situaciji da mi ukradu kompletan rad, samo fotokopiraju i zamene naslovnu.
<promis> hehe
<Atlantic777> I onda već kad kopiraju, nek se pomuče barem malo.
<promis> dobro, dobro, pogledaću to što si rekao
<Atlantic777> Eee pa staviću vodeni žig umesto toga. :P
<Atlantic777> Ajd, odoh ja dalje da izučavam bandere i transformatore, neću te smarati za ovo, a ti kad budeš imao vrmena i budeš raspoložen...
<promis> Atlantic777: evo napravio sam ti naslovnu, ali zaglavlja ne može, mora da se radi sa fansyhdr bibliotekom
<promis> tako da imaš da odabereš, da li samo broj strane, ili da imaš horizontalnu crtu i broj strane, ili broj strane i trenutno poglavlje
<promis> iskopiraću ti dokument
<Atlantic777> promis: imaš pivo za ovo :P
<promis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609756/
<promis> snimi ga kao ime.lyx
<promis> samo da znaš ovo je za veiju 2.0
<Atlantic777> da, da, teram 2
<promis> epa eto onda
<promis> promeni heder ako ti ne odgovara
<promis> menjaš ga u document>settings>page layout
<promis> mislim, kao i ostale stvari oko dokumenta
<Atlantic777> Biće da radi. :)
<Atlantic777> Hvala. ;)
<promis> podesi ga dalje svojim potrebama
<promis> jezik, itd
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-19
<sasamarkovic> pozdrav svima
<sasamarkovic> da li moze neka preporuka za download menadzer,obzirom da tucan nece da mi radi
<radak> jdownloader
<sasamarkovic> ok.hvala radak,skinuao sam ga sada se apdejtuje
<sasamarkovic> tucan mi samo pretrci linkove pri cekiranju i ostavi sve prazno
<radak> ja ne trazim dalje od jdownloadera
<sasamarkovic> meni je tucan ranije radio odlicno,sada na 11.4 nece ;-(
<radak> tucan mi nikad nije radio kako treba
<sasamarkovic> meni radio sa 10.10 odlicno.sada cu da ga se resim
<radak> napise da mi je skinuo fajl, a nigdje ga nema
<sasamarkovic> ;-)
<sasamarkovic> po defaultu skida u home folder
<radak> samo u jdownloaderu odredi gdje ce da ti skida
<radak> da se ne patis poslije
<sasamarkovic> vazi,naravno.samo da zavrsi apdejt.hvala ti jos jednom
<sasamarkovic> nadam se da se ostali nece ljutiti sto postavljam ovako pitanja.poceo sam da koristim ovaj irc pre deset dana
<Anpu> ovaj kanal je za pomoc, ne za ljutnju :p
<Anpu> tako da slobodno pitaj
<sasamarkovic> ok.rekoh da ne gresim negde  konverzaciji
<liti> dobar dan
<Atlantic777> poz liti
<liti> test test
<liti> bem ti ova podesavanja
<Atlantic777> šta podešavaš? :)
<liti> xchat
<liti> boje
<liti> :)
<Ddpbf> помири се са тим то је једноставно ругоба
<Ddpbf> од програма
<liti> znam
<liti> ali sam zaboravio komande od irssi i ne vredi
<Ddpbf> користи нешто друго
<liti> ne mogu da se setim kako se skroluje
<Ddpbf> конверзацију
<Ddpbf> квасел
<Ddpbf> пиџин
<Atlantic777> liti: šta ne znaš na irssiju?
<liti> xchat mi je stara ljubav od pre 10 godina
<liti> kako skrolujes tekst
<liti> strelica i sta jos?
<Ddpbf> pg up
<Atlantic777> na irssi? pg up/down
<liti> nisam mogao da ubodem
<liti> a kada dodjes u godine da zaboravljas tako stvari onda je bolje da se vratim na nesto drugo
<liti> jos malo pa se vracam na 3.11 :)
<liti> brb
<Ddpbf> ode da upali irssi
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> Atlantic777: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Prelazimo-na-Archlinux?pid=113293#pid113293
<Ddpbf> сјећаш се овог
<Ddpbf> :P
<Atlantic777> da :D
<Atlantic777> da nije bilo toga, ja bih još na ubuntuu bio :P
<Ddpbf> нешто ми говори да си тренутно јопе н а њему
<liti> ma otiso kod komsije po paket neki
<Atlantic777> e jesim, na netbooku teram buntu
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf: neki ctcp ti govori? :D
 * Ddpbf се прави глуп
<liti> jel to prvoparilska sala bila?
<Ddpbf> да
<liti> ah da, od prosle godine
<Ddpbf> ја таман упалио кубунту то вече
<liti> imam negde sacuvan screenshot toga
<liti> valjda ...
<Ddpbf> и да подесим копете
<Ddpbf> кад нће џабер
<Ddpbf> онда питам гица јел зна он на кубунтуу
<Ddpbf> (није ни он)
<Ddpbf> онда испсујемо *бунтуе
<Ddpbf> и он добије идеју
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> остало је историја
<liti> dobro je bilo. :)
<liti> jedino ko je uspeo posteno da me p4 bitarevari je kada su na archu rekli da napustaju 686 konfiguraciju i prelaze samo na 6
<liti> bem ti netbuk
<Ddpbf> :>
<liti> mala tastatura
<liti> lol
<Ddpbf> неко је код нас извалио да му
<liti> shvatili ste sta sam hteo da kazem
<Ddpbf> арч не ради на и386
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> баш око те шале
<liti> ja sam tada taman  kupio netbuk
<liti> i nemam nista od 64 bita
<liti> reko jebem li vam mamicu bogatasku sto pazarite skupe kompjutere
<liti> lol
<liti> nego dajte neku preporuku za neki dobar film
<liti> ili seriju
<Ddpbf> Гном неће више да подржава
<Ddpbf> бсд и соларис
<liti> bsd?
<liti> stvarno?
<Ddpbf> да
<liti> opsa
<Ddpbf> још нису одлучили
<Ddpbf> кажу ко хоће да га извезе
<liti> pa to je bio difolt na bsd
<Ddpbf> на соларису јесте
<Ddpbf> ал на бсд-овима је углавном кде
<liti> jel?
<Ddpbf> да
<Ddpbf> елем систем д постаје зависност
<Ddpbf> за гном
<liti> davno bice da sam baci pogled nna neki bsd
<Ddpbf> ма њима је лако
<Ddpbf> они се ложе на кде или на менаџере прозора
<Ddpbf> а многи имају чисту конзолу
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> olujicz: ping ping ping
<liti> nikada nisam otisao dalje od live cd-a
<liti> ne znam sta danas rade sa flashom
<liti> jel to proradilo na bsd-u ili nije
<liti> sa ovim webkamerama je isto bilo problema
<olujicz> Ddpbf:
<olujicz> Ddpbf: gukni, gukni, gukni
<olujicz> :)
<Ddpbf> ау ја заборавио на пословну тансакцију
<Ddpbf> то ћем кад ово завршим
<Ddpbf> него
<Ddpbf> ти пратиш планете
<Ddpbf> јел има нека вијест за наш сајт
<Ddpbf> не бој се ја ће да пише
<olujicz> nije bila vest na planeti
<Ddpbf> бах
<Ddpbf> ондак ћемо гицу отавити нек се слади
<Ddpbf> анти-гном пропагандом
<Ddpbf> гном напушта подршку за бсд, јуникс и соларис
<Ddpbf> :>
<sredoje> Da li neko zna zasto nece da mi se posvetli ekran
<sredoje> koristim kubuntu 11.04
<Githzerai> z
<Dusan> pozdrav svima
<Dusan> da li ovde mogu dobiti informacije i o KDE Ubuntu?
<Ddpbf> да
<Dusan> ok, kako da u namestim da mi se Kompose pokrece na neku drugu kombinaciju tastera a ne kad predjem preko coska ekrana?
<Ddpbf> ау па ђе си то ископо
<Ddpbf> то је прастари програм
<Dusan> haha
<Dusan> koje?
<Dusan> pa meni je prakticniji
<Dusan> nego alt+tab
<Dusan> ne mogu da se snadjem
<Dusan> a Kompose je od KDE4 deo osnovnog paketa koliko sam razumeo
<Dusan> je l mogu da namestim da mi se prozori drugacije prikazuju na alt+tab?
<Ddpbf> 0.5.4 / December 2, 2005
<Ddpbf> 6 godina se ne održava
<Dusan> hmm
<Dusan> ne znam da li mislimo na istu stvar?
<Dusan> ono sto se pojavi kad se predje preko coska ekrane?
<Ddpbf> Аман знам ја шта је то
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-20
<Ddpbf> користио сам на мандриви прије 6 година
<Dusan> aha
<Dusan> pa ok kako da namestim da mi se pojavljuje na neku kombinaciju tastera?
<Ddpbf> али тај програм је напуштен још у кде 3.2
<Dusan> pa ima ga u 4.6
<Ddpbf> аман гдје
<Dusan> ne znam, ja imam 11.04 ubuntu + KDE 4.6
<Ddpbf> jok
<Ddpbf> нема га сигурно
<Dusan> pa sta je onda to sto se pojavi?
<Dusan> kako se to zove?
<Ddpbf> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=natty&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=kompose
<Ddpbf> дај слику да видм на шта мислип
<Ddpbf> *мислиш
<Dusan> samo sec
<Dusan> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/Kompose1.jpg
<Dusan> ne mogu da uhvatim screenshot, kad se to pojavi ne radi printscreen
<Ddpbf> чек ти хоћеш да мјесто алт+тан користиш нешто друго?
<Dusan> hocu i to, da
<Ddpbf> ok
<Dusan> kako to moze?
<Ddpbf> idi na system settings->
<Dusan> ok
<Ddpbf> shortcats an gestures
<Ddpbf> global shortcuts
<Ddpbf> па горе на врху
<Ddpbf> component of kDE одабери kwin
<Ddpbf> и нађи је и подеси себи нову
<Dusan> ahaa
<Dusan> vidim
<Dusan> ok, hvala
<nikolam> cao
<liti> dobar dan
<Coolrunner> E sad da vidim ima li mi pomoci :)
<promis> ubaci live cd
<promis> pa ćemo da radimo odatle
<promis> u windozi ne znam ni da beknem
<promis> :D
<Coolrunner> Nazalost nije CD vec sa USB-a
<promis> pa dobro ubaci live usb onda
<Coolrunner> a tamo imam usb-creator i wubi :(
<Coolrunner> ubacen mi je vec
<promis> pazi, kad ga butuješ odmah ćeš da vidiš da li ima particija i šta je nanjima
<promis> butuj taj fleš pa dodji ovde
<Coolrunner> Kako butujem sad? Meni je drug (koji nije tu) instalirao Ubuntu, tako da sam tupav za ove sistemske stvari
<promis> koliko je star računar?
<Coolrunner> Ma 2 godine, lap top
<promis> aha, onda verovatno imaš opciju da biraš boot medijum pri paljenju računara
<promis> bez da ulzaiš u bios
<Coolrunner> nemam, mogu iz biosa samo, probao vec
<promis> to je obično neki od F tastera
<promis> pa dobro onda
<promis> ubaci usbe
<promis> usb
<promis> restartuje računar
<promis> uđi u bios
<Coolrunner> Pazi, znam da pokrenem
<promis> i namesti da butuje usb
<Coolrunner> probao sam vec, izbaci on meni Ubuntu, ali sam pobegao odmah iz njega, jer ima vise opcija a nisam hteo da obrisem nesto
<promis> butuj taj usb i odaberi iz menija opciju Try ubuntu
<Coolrunner> ok
<promis> obično je to prva opcija
<Coolrunner> samo to da uradim, pa da dodjem ovde?
<promis> da kad se podigne živi sistem dodji ovde opet
<Coolrunner> ok
<Coolrunner> odoh da odradim
<Coolrunner> hvala ti puno za odvojeno vreme ;)
<Coolrunner> Evo me
<Coolrunner> tu sam, cekam, kad se pojavis ja sam spreman. :)
<promis> podigao se ubuntu?
<Coolrunner> da, ovaj Try Ubuntu
<promis> prvo otvori nautilus i vidi da li su fajlovi tu
<promis> i da li je instalacija tu
<Coolrunner> gde se nalazi? Totalni duduk :(
<promis> pa ono places
<promis> pa odaberi computer
<Coolrunner> nasao
<Coolrunner> jbg, ne znam terminologiju, zbunio me nautilus
<Coolrunner> nasao sam fajlove i foldere
<promis> taj file menager se zove nauitlus
<Coolrunner> kaze da ne mogu da pristupim, nemam dozvolu
<promis> pa valjda možeš da udješ na particije
<Coolrunner> koristim ubuntu 4 meseca ali nisam znao da se tako zove. Naucio sam nesto novo :)
<Coolrunner> mozda se ipak nismo razumeli
<Coolrunner> Isao sam na Places>30gb file system> Ivan (to mi je bio naziv linuxa)
<promis> i onda
<Coolrunner> udjem u Ivan, pristupam nekim folderima ali ovim koje sam prevukao iz win pre reinstala ne mogu
<Coolrunner> vidim ih, kliknem na njih ali mi izadje:
<Coolrunner> The folder contents could not be displayed...
<promis> dobro
<promis> ajde ovako
<promis> otovri terminal
<Coolrunner> You dont have the permissions neccesary to view the contents of Ivan
<Coolrunner> otvorio
<Coolrunner> (uliva mi nadu sto druge foldere/stvorene na samom Linuxu vidim i normalno im pristupam)
<promis> pokreni sledeću komandu: sudo parted -l
<Coolrunner> odradio
<promis> i iskopiraj taj ispis na ovu stranicu http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<promis> i onda mi daj link
<Coolrunner> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610764/
<promis> dakle, ti imaš dve particije za linux
<promis> jedna je za sistem, drug je home
<promis> jeli tako
<promis> sistem ti je ova od 19.3 GB
<Coolrunner> mislim da da :(
<Coolrunner> da
<Coolrunner> da, da
<Coolrunner> jeste
<promis> home je ova od 30.1GB
<Coolrunner> da, tu su i fajlovi
<promis> kad odeš na tu od 19 jel ima fajlova?
<promis> jel ima foldera tipa etc, boot, usr...
<Coolrunner> ima nekih poput:
<Coolrunner> bin, boot, cdrom, dev... itd
<promis> dobro
<promis> to je sistem i on je tu
<promis> ništa, sad ćemo samo da vratimo grub i to je to
<promis> trebalo bi da su svi podaci sačuvani
<Coolrunner> uff, lakse mi je ali necu da se radjem dok ne odradimo sve :)
<Coolrunner> Jesi mozda iz Bg? Ako jesi, sta god uradili, vodim te na pivo :)
<promis> otovri uputstvo za grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Grub2
<Coolrunner> otvorio
<promis> korak 1 preskoči to smo već uradili
<promis> sad korak dva, kucaj sledeće
<promis>  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<promis> e ali pre toga oslobodi taj od 19gb
<promis> klikni u nautilusu na onaj mali trouglič
<Coolrunner> kako da ga oslobodim? Da izadjem iz njega ili da ga odmauntujem?
<promis> koji je pored njega
<Coolrunner> aha, ok
<promis> odmauntuj ga
<promis> odmantuj sve ako je mountovano
<promis> i zatvori nautilus
<Coolrunner> Mauntovan je i ovaj od 30, sad cu i njega
<Coolrunner> Sada nema vise ni jedan trougao i zatvorio sam nautilus
<promis> dobro sad u terminalu pokreni komandu: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Coolrunner> pokrenuo, izbacilo je novo :~s
<promis> dobro
<promis> sad idemo sledeću komandu
<promis>  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<Coolrunner> pokrenuo
<Coolrunner> odradilo, No error reported
<promis> dobro, ako je bez greške, onda je gotovo
<promis> restartuj sistem i izvadi usb
<promis> i dodji opet ovde sa sistema na hardu
<Coolrunner> ok... idem da vidim imam li sta na njemu :P
<Coolrunner> vracam se brzo
<Coolrunner> @promis, u ovom momentu te volim najvise na svetu... naravno, ne u izopacenom smislu :P
<Coolrunner> sve radi, sve je tu, i devojci se vraca polako boja u licu :)
<promis> dobro, sad da završimo proces
<promis> otvori terminal
<promis> i kucaj sledeću komandu
<Coolrunner> otvorio
<promis>  sudo update-grub
<Coolrunner> u procesu je
<Coolrunner> Znaci iako sam instalirao preko wubija, nekako je imao svoje particije, a ne win-ove?
<promis> nisi instalirako preko wubia
<promis> odnosno- nije ti instalirao preko wubia
<promis> nego je napravio dual boot
<promis> Å¡t je naravno bolja varjanta
<Coolrunner> hm... ne znam kako sam mogao drugacije, samo njega imam na usb... osim ako se to ne razlikuje prilikom pokretanja instalacije sta odaberem
<Coolrunner> Ma odlicno, vec sam se video kako skacem sa 13-og :P
<promis> nego, jer prijavio na spisku i windozu
<Coolrunner> jeste
<promis> onda je gotovo
<Coolrunner> sve fercera besprekorno
<promis> proces vraćanja gruba je gotov
<Coolrunner> i odradio je update gruba
<Coolrunner> Druze, hvala ti puno
<promis> ništ
<promis> a
<Coolrunner> ako si iz BG, stoji ponuda za pivo
<Coolrunner> nisam rekao reda radi...
<promis> jesma u bg, ali nije bitno
<Coolrunner> ovo je tebi boza, ne racunajuci vreme odvojeno, ali je meni bilo pitanje prvog reda
<promis> sledeći put nemoj da radiš napamet stvari
<promis> i naravno uvek pravi bekap za bitne podatke
<promis> da se nebi hvatao za galvu
<Coolrunner> Hvala jos jednom. Upravo sam krenuo da pisem da cu sledeci put prvo da analiziram sta moze da se desi usled neke operacije, pa tek onda da je radim
<Coolrunner> ali vidim da si vec napisao to :)
<Coolrunner> I jos sam naucio nesto novo, desi li se isto nekome, sad znam da pomognem
<Coolrunner> Iscitao sam ja prvo bio sa wiki upustvo, ali me preplasilo ono sa wubi, pa nisam krenuo u proces vec sam se ukocio k'o jelen pred farovima
<Coolrunner> najvaznije je u sustini biti siguran u particiju za reinstal gruba
<promis> da
<Coolrunner> Hvala jos jednom
<Coolrunner> odoh sad da zapalim jednu i dodjem sebi :P
<promis> Okej, odoho nazad na poso
<Coolrunner> veliki pozdrav ;)
<promis> Uživaj u smrti (duhanu)
<promis> ;)
<Coolrunner> jbg, jedini porok, ima i gorih :P
<promis> aha - Linux
<Coolrunner> Hahaha :)
<Coolrunner> Da te ne zadrzavam, ali definitivno mi je usao pod kozu i nemam nameru da menjam. Win sam sredjivao devojci, pa svako svoj OS.
<promis> Rekaoh ja
<promis> nisam reako to reda radi
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-21
<Bogi> имам проблем са драјвером за штампач
<Bogi> након ресета рачунара и гашења штампача кад пошаљем на штампу ништа се не догађа
<Bogi> ос је 11,04
<Ddpbf> шта је ово нико се не жали на проблем
<Ddpbf> није ваљда да је јунити испегалн
<Ddpbf> :)
<Packe> Moze li mi neko pomoci savetom.
<Packe> Hteo bih da, uradim  backup celog Ubuntu-a, kao sto se to radi u W7 preko Acronis-a.
<Packe> Ima li slican program u Linux-a? Unapred hvala na savetu.
<Ddpbf> ремастер сис
<Ddpbf> направиш чак исо слику па касније са двд инсталираш
<Ddpbf> све програме које си имао
<Packe> Gde da ga pronadjem?
<Ddpbf> гугл
<Ddpbf> how to install remastersys on ubuntu 11.04
<Packe> Jos uvek sam na 10.04 LTS. Vazi i za njega?
<Ddpbf> да
<Ddpbf> само промијени упит на гуглу
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> how to install remastersys on ubuntu 10.04
<Ddpbf> Сале
<Ddpbf> да ли се
<Packe> Nisam uspeo.
<promis> Ako hoću da kloniram instalaciju sa usb-a, na više usb-a, da li je bolje clonezilla ili remastersys?
<Ddpbf> клонезила
<promis> danke
<Ddpbf> бар је мени боље радила
<promis> nju sam i mislio da upotrebim
<promis> pretpostavljam da ću morati da modifikujem fstab
<promis> verovatno nisu isti UUID
<Ddpbf> да
<maletaski> kuj me vika?
<Ddpbf> ја сам тер звао
<Ddpbf> јел још арчиш?
<maletaski> ne digo ruke
<maletaski> bolu me oči
<maletaski> pa sam odustao za danas
<promis> druga stvar koja me buni ovako napamet je swap particija
<promis> pošto na uvb ima dve particije
<promis> predpostavljam da kloniram / particiju
<promis> šta se onda dešawa sa swap
<Ddpbf> хм па исто мораш да модификујеш
<Ddpbf> фстаб
<promis> dobro mapiranje
<promis> to jeu redu
<Ddpbf> ја сам апр пута преформатиро свап
<Ddpbf> :>
<promis> okej formatiranje
<Ddpbf> аха
<promis> pričam napamet, nisam još čitao kako radi klonzila
<Ddpbf> мислим да може
<promis> ne znam kako ona mapira particiju, da li na destinaciji moram da imam identičnu particiju
<Ddpbf> и она као ремстерсис
<Ddpbf> да направи инсталациони исо
<Ddpbf> али то те не занима
<Ddpbf> :)
<promis> ne, ja bih da se to svede na kopiranje podataka
<Ddpbf> да имаш одма готов систем
<Ddpbf> има на убунтовим серверима да се преузму преинсталирани убунту и кубунту
<Ddpbf> али за телефонске картице
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> нови кораци
<promis> kakve telefonske kartice?
<Ddpbf> mikrosd
<Ddpbf> скинеш лијепо убунту или кубунту на микросд картицу и покренеш на телефону
<Ddpbf> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disk_Cloning
<Ddpbf> погледај и ово
<promis> dobro, može i cp i dd, ali se svodi da se posle sredi fstab i mbr
<Githzerai> z
<shimmy> ima li ovde zivih
<shimmy> ?
<Githzerai> nađe se
<shimmy> ql
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> i sta rade zivi ljudi?
<Githzerai> umiru
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> a jel neko od zivih ljudi pre nego sto umru, koristio vimperator?
<Githzerai> jesi li ikad koristio Vim?
<shimmy> nisam
<shimmy> ali na savet atlantica
<Githzerai> koji će ti onda Vimperator?
<shimmy> poceo da koristim vimpetator
<shimmy> pa lepo
<shimmy> za net
<shimmy> da surfam ko covek bez misha
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> i ne mogu da skontam kako da selektujem text
<Githzerai> dobro...
<shimmy> nema u official tutorial
<promis> Xubuntu "leti"
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> i zimi
<promis> Å¡teta Å¡to ima neke sitne bagove
<Githzerai> tipa?
<Githzerai> možda je rešivo
<promis> pa rekao sam već tebi čini mi se
<promis> 1. zaboravlja keyboard layout
<promis> 2. thunar se otvara pola sata prvi put
<Githzerai> ček da vidim šta vele ovi moji
<promis> i pride otvori se dvaputa, kao valjda da časti šti kasni ;)
<Ddpbf> ту нема помоћи
<Ddpbf> превише је гнома на ксубунтуу
<Githzerai> mislim da je o posledica GVFSa, da on malo kenja van Gnoma
<Githzerai> a bez njega nema kante i još par stavri u Thunaru
<promis> moo\da da ga slede'i put pozovem iz terminala, pa da vidim imali [ta
<promis> eto opet zaboravio layout
<Ddpbf> користи пцманфм
<Ddpbf> чек ти то ћераш из виртуелне машине?
<promis> ne ovo je sa harda
<promis> mada se i u virtuelnoj ponaša isto
<gashoga> blaeks: si tu?>
<gashoga> pu idle je
<gashoga> e ljudi moze neko da mo pomogne oko eule
<gashoga> na 11.04
<Ddpbf> еула за убунту?
<gashoga> zaboravio sam da zapisem prosli put
<gashoga> da
<promis> tab i onda ok
<gashoga> neda mi eula nista da instaliram
<gashoga> kul
<Ddpbf> еула за шта?
<Ddpbf> који програм
<blaeks> tu sam
<blaeks> Å¡ta eula?
<promis> fontovi
<promis> verovatno
<gashoga> e to to
<gashoga> oko fontova
<gashoga> e sad izgleda da sam nesto prekinuo
<promis> rekao sam ti: tab i ok
<gashoga> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Githzerai> izgasi Synaptic
<promis> ugasi synaptic
<Githzerai> USC
<gashoga> kako
<promis> na X
<promis> >D
<promis> :D
<Githzerai> Klikneš na iksić
<Githzerai> a je
<gashoga> e al ugasio bih ja to
<gashoga> kada bih znao de se nalazi
<gashoga> :(
<Ddpbf> иксић?
<gashoga> usput i to
<gashoga> :D
<promis> ako nisi otvarao synaptic onda nije do njega
<gashoga> nego gde da gfasim taj synaptic
<gashoga> otvorim i nece da ga otvori
<gashoga> daje gresku neku]
<gashoga> bot sam ja
<gashoga> :(
<promis> ako si bot onda restartuj ra;unar
<gashoga> oke
<promis> wau, stvarno ga restartovao
<Githzerai> promis: pa kad si autoritativan
<Githzerai> sve će te posluša
<promis> mrazim kad tako kažu da su botovi i sl.
<promis> ili ono da nisu programeri
<promis> kao da ja jesam
<Githzerai> e to
<promis> osim ako me pravljenje igrice u flešu ne čini programerom ;)
<promis> i programa za chat u max/msp-u
<promis> vidiš, možda i jesam
<promis> napravio sam čak 2 softvera
<promis> tj aplikacije
<Ddpbf> или ти програма
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> sudo -ln -c -o/dev/null
<promis> a treba uskoro da se bacima da "programiram" u pure data
<promis> Laku noć programeri
<Githzerai> ln promis
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-22
<SpaceBack> pozz
<SpaceBack> da li je neko imao problem sa podesavanjem neta na kubuntu-u 11.04 ?
<Githzerai> z
 * Githz|away ošo: Odsutan za sada
<Githz|away>  ln -s
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-14
<orpheustar> pozdrav ima li neko, trebam pomoc oko instalacije
<orpheustar> dobar dan
<orpheustar> moze li mala pomoc?
<orpheustar> prilikom instalacije novije verzije preko stare, formatira se / particija a zanima me da li moze da se ne dira home?
<orpheustar> da podaci ostanu netaknuti
<orpheustar> nema nikoga?
<orpheustar> da li se prilikom repaira Ubuntu-a brisu podaci sa /home particije?
<orpheustar> molim vas za mali savet ako moze
<Kmamuz> reci? :)
<orpheustar> evp odmah
<orpheustar> *evo
<orpheustar> imam sada ubuntu 10.10
<orpheustar> a hocu da preinstačiram 12.04 LTS
<orpheustar> dakle cisti install a ne upgrade
<orpheustar> ali ne znam da li ce na /home da mi stradaju podaci
<Kmamuz> ako imaš odvojene particije /home i / (root) onda neće... ali sistem, naravno, instalraš na root particiji, a /home ne diraš, niti praviš novi /home u postpupku instalacije...
<Kmamuz> e, sad, koji podaci su u pitanju?
<orpheustar> da li kod particionisanja treba samo montirati tu particiju kao /home bez formatiranja posto kada sam dotle dosao vidim sadasnju particiju ali nije montirana (nije u upotrebi ili kako li je pisalo)
<Kmamuz> kaži mi koji podaci su u pitanju?
<orpheustar> kako koji?
<Kmamuz> pa je l' neki tvoji, lični ili konfiguracioni?
<orpheustar> razni moji dokumenti, muzika, filmovi, slike a
<Kmamuz> aha, dobro
<Kmamuz> je l' imaš neki prostor viška da ih prekopiraš?
<orpheustar> ima tu i nekih delova kako vidim od podesavanja medjku skrivenima
<orpheustar> to je problem sto nemam
<Kmamuz> ništa, u postupku instalacije formatiraj samo root particiju i na nju instaliraj sistem.... /home ne diraj, neka ostane takav, možeš jedino da je montiraš kao /home.
<orpheustar> pa mislim da treba da se montira posto mi je pisalo nesto kao da nije u upotrebi
<Kmamuz> da da, nju montiraj, kao /home, ali pazi da slučajno ne čekiraš opciju za formatiranje :)
<orpheustar> a da li je postupak instalacije isti sa CD-a ili USB-a, tj. ima li neke razlike?
<orpheustar> a one opcije sto ima da se cekira da skine nesto sa neta, treba li to obeleziti, msm bolje ako jeste ili ako nije :)
<Kmamuz> drugo pitanje: čekiraj samo ono za programe treće strane, nemoj ono za preuzimanje dok instalira... to posle odradi
<orpheustar> ok
<Kmamuz> prvo pitanje: sam postupak se ne razlikuje, ali moraš prvo da napraviš boot-abilni USB, pa da kreneš u instalaciju... takođe, u BIOS-u podesi da se kompjuter boot-uje sa USB-a
<orpheustar> da to sam vec sve uradio i poceo instalaciju ali sam prekinuo jer nisam znao ovo sto sam pitao
<orpheustar> hvala lepo
<Kmamuz> nema na čemu :)
<orpheustar> ajd jos nesto sada se setih
<orpheustar> ako moze
<Kmamuz> pucaj :)
<orpheustar> imam Lenovo G560
<orpheustar> da li treba da se dodatno instaliraju drajveri za grafiku ili samo onos sto sistem sam uradi prilikom instalacije
<orpheustar> ne znam tacno koja je graficka, msm Nvidia
<Kmamuz> ti samo instaliraj sistem, nakon instalacije, promeni server na main i onda izvrši update... nakon toga restartuj računar i ako sve dobro radi, onda je to to... ako ne radi nešto, ti se javi
<Kmamuz> ne bi trebalo da treba ništa više od onog što sistem ponudi, ali nikad se ne zna...
<orpheustar> kako da promenim server na main to bas nisam razumeo, gde to da uradim?
<Kmamuz> nađi software sources, pa u prvoj kartici ćeš videti da piše server i pored toga piše Server from Serbia... ti promeni na Main...
<orpheustar> ne vidim da u spisku ima main, ima razni serveri pa i Srbija (2) ali ovo main mi nigde ne spise
<orpheustar> *pise
<Kmamuz> gde gledaš tačno?
<orpheustar> upravnik azuriranja pa u podesavanjima
<Kmamuz> treba da odeš u ubuntu software center
<Kmamuz> pa na settings (valjda), pa na repositories
<Kmamuz> koliko se sećam jer sam sada u kubuntu-u
<orpheustar> kod mene pise Ubuntu software posto mi je na srpskom
<orpheustar> prva kartica
<orpheustar> i dole ima preuzmi sa: i tu ima padajuca lista sa izborom servera
<Kmamuz> a vidi da li postoji kartica ažuriranja ili tako nešto, možda je druga
<Kmamuz> moraš među serverima da imaš Main (glavni)
<orpheustar> ima glavni da to pise
<Kmamuz> e to :)
<orpheustar> to je to? :)
<orpheustar> ok posto mi je sad podeseno Srbija
<orpheustar> aha
<orpheustar> hm kada podesim to onda pi trazi neku sifru
<Kmamuz> da, to je root lozinka koju si podesio pri instalaciji
<Kmamuz> ukucaj je
<orpheustar> uskoci mali prozor i trazi sifru za identifikaciju
<orpheustar> aha
<orpheustar> ok sad je ok
<orpheustar> hvala
<Kmamuz> ;)
<nikolja> dobar dan
<nihil_enochian> jel moze pomoc oko gimpa 2.8???
<Kmamuz> zavisi Å¡ta ti treba :)
<nihil_enochian> pa zeza me  to sto kad ga otvorim ikonica u unity launceru ne postoji
<nihil_enochian> pojavi se na pola sekunde i krace i nestane a gimp ostane otvoren
<nihil_enochian> cak i kad listam programe na alt+tab gimp ne postoji
<Kmamuz> u pitanju je bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/995916
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 995916 in unity (Ubuntu) "No launcher icon or Alt+Tab entry for Gimp windows" [High,Confirmed]
<Kmamuz> koliko vidim, ovaj problem imaju mnogi, a kao moguće rešenje se navodi downgrade unity-a na 5.10
<nihil_enochian> kako bese da proverim koja je verzija unity
<nihil_enochian> znam da sam bio preko ppa upgradovao unity
<Kmamuz> probaj sa spg -l | grep -i unity
<Kmamuz> ili unity --version
<Kmamuz> ovo prvo je dpkg, ne spg :)
<nihil_enochian> nije to
<Kmamuz> pa je l' ti daje neke izlaze na ove komande?
<nihil_enochian> samo izbacuje command not found
<Kmamuz> na obe?
<Kmamuz> dpkg -l | grep unity probaj ovako
<Kmamuz> bez -i
<nihil_enochian>  unity                                  5.12-0ubuntu1
<nihil_enochian> evo ga
<nihil_enochian> 5.12
<Kmamuz> e to :)
<nihil_enochian> i sad da ga downgredujem sa ppa purge??/
<nihil_enochian> ili preko synaptica pa force version???
<Kmamuz> ako si ubacio ppa, onda uradi ppa-purge... time ćeš da zaustaviš ažuriranje tog ppa... ali posle idi u synaptic i vrati verziju na 5.10
<nihil_enochian> oki doki :D
<nihil_enochian> ali da li treba i unity 2d da vratim na 5.10
<Kmamuz> pa ja mislim da se to vraća sve zajedno...
<nihil_enochian> ok
<nihil_enochian> valjda necu da ga s***em
<Kmamuz> ne bi trebalo... ako nešto ne štima, onda samo odkomentariši taj ppa (/etc/sources.list.d/) i odradi ponovo instalaciju nove verzije unity-a
<nihil_enochian> ma evo sadsam se setio
<nihil_enochian> doso mi je sam u update
<nihil_enochian> nisam preko ppa
<nihil_enochian> samo cu da forsiram 5.10 preko synaptica
<nihil_enochian> prijavljuje mi da da mora da obrise i ubuntu-desktop
<Kmamuz> znaš šta, ja nikad nisam radio downgrade celog okruženja, jesam pojedinih aplikacija... bolje sačekaj da se javi neko ko jeste, da budeš siguran...
<nihil_enochian> ok
<nihil_enochian> pogledacu i po netu
<nihil_enochian> hvala
<Kmamuz> ;)
<nihil_enochian> e a zna li neko kakodaobrisem konfiguracijske fajlove za nautilus ? .nautilus uopste ne postoji u moj home folder probao sam svasta i nece
<nihil_enochian> radi se o tome sto ne mogu da povecam compact view
<nihil_enochian> stalno mi je smanjen na 50%
<nihil_enochian> a na drugom useru je sve ok
<problem> Kako da resim problem sa web cam? Pokazuje sliku naopako?
<problem> Hallo!
<problem> Ima ko resenje?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-15
<joostvb> добро јутро
<nikolja> Dobar dan
<dzonibre> pozz
<Atlantic777> poz
<dzonibre> moze pomoc sto se tice linux-a? :)
<Atlantic777> može, zato smo tu
<dzonibre> posto prvi put radim ins. da idem preko Wubija ili da skidam iso file?
<pymort2> Wubi
<pymort2> definitivno
<Atlantic777> ne, nikako wubi
<dzonibre> hmmm???
<Atlantic777> pymort2: imali smo svakakve gremline kada su radili sa wubi
<Atlantic777> dzonibre: bolje da instaliraš direktno na particiju i da od početka radiš sve kako treba pa kud puklo da puklo
<Atlantic777> nadam se da imaš vremena i volje da naučiš i ništa ne uništiš, a mi smo tu da ti pomognemo
<Atlantic777> daj mi minut da sredim nešto pa mogu da ti pomognem
<dzonibre> ok :) ali takodje zelim da imam i xp
<Atlantic777> xp mu dođe xtreme pain?
<promis> ;D
<dzonibre> tj.zelim da imam dva operativna sistema
<Atlantic777> stolariju, prozore i ostalo ne radimo :D
<promis> xtreme pup
<Atlantic777> šalim se, sredićemo i dual boot
<Atlantic777> np
<dzonibre> hvala :)
<promis> xtreme poop
<pymort2> Atlantic777 , moze da uninstalira ako pogresi a da mu boot ostane citav , plus ne mora da reformatira ako nema +1 particiak
<Atlantic777> pymort2: i da sebi navuče i hiljadu i jedan problem i da se nikada ne makne od wubija
<Atlantic777> bolje to u startu da sredi
<promis> dole vindoza
<dzonibre> uradio sam xp sa 4 particije (C: i D: za xp a F: i E: za linux)
<Atlantic777> dzonibre: ovako, kakvo ti je stanje sa slobodnim particijama?
<Atlantic777> da li možeš da odvojiš particiju od 40+ GiB za Linux?
<Atlantic777> ako nemaš slobodno particiju, da li možeš da rasčistiš jednu pa da je smanjimo/uklonimo i napravimo sve šta treba?
<dzonibre> F i E su mi po 80gib
<promis> pa ne treba ti 2x80 za ubnutu
<dzonibre> tj.totalno prazne
<Atlantic777> super
<Atlantic777> sve su primarne ili imaš i extended?
<Atlantic777> ili ne znaš
<dzonibre> mislis sve sa jednog harda??
<promis>  - ne zna
<pymort2> :-)
<dzonibre> glup sam,kriv sam :)
<promis> ih, glup
<Atlantic777> da li imaš narezan disk?
<Atlantic777> nisi glup ako ne znaš već ako ne možeš da nuačiš ;)
<promis> ne znati ne znači glup
<promis> već da ne znaš
<dzonibre> pa bas to kriv samo zato sto nisam naucio :)
<Atlantic777> Nego bre, da li imaš narezan disk? Ili spremljen flash.
<promis> evo ti prilike
<dzonibre> ne nemam narezan
<dzonibre> jos nemam ni skinut
<promis> jao jadan, pa što čekaš
<dzonibre> zato sam ovde da vidim sta da skidam
<Atlantic777> da li imaš 64 bit OS?
<Atlantic777> CPU*
<dzonibre> 32
<promis> bolje pitaj koliko ram
<Atlantic777> koliko RAM-a imaš?
<dzonibre> 2 gb
<Atlantic777> idi begaj, više nego ja :D
<Atlantic777> grafa?
<Atlantic777> to je lap ili desktop?
<Atlantic777> kako se kačiš na net?
<dzonibre> ati rad. HD4350 net mi je od 3.5 do 4 varira
<promis> evo ti http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Atlantic777> dzonibre: ADSL? Na "LAN" kabl?
<Atlantic777> dzonibre: i da, možeš da skidaš ovo šta ti je promis dao. Nadam se da umeš da koristiš torrente.
<dzonibre> da
<dzonibre> znam na iso hunt-u sam konstano :)
<dzonibre> t*
<promis> cccc
<Atlantic777> !piracy
<lubotu3> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dzonibre> zar nije ugasen??
<Atlantic777> idem da pojedem nešto, bbl
<dzonibre> prijatno
<pymort2> Prijatno
<promis> preuzmi iso, nareži, pa se javi sa njega
<Atlantic777> hvala
<pymort2> Koristi li iko ziv slitaz ?
<promis> ja pomalo
<dzonibre> hvala
<promis> 4.0 je sređen do jaja
<pymort2> Konacno
<tata> ako se neko seća , da li je moguće obrisati neke programe sa ubuntu live usb?
<Atlantic777> tata: imaš instaliran ubuntu na live usb i hoćeš da ukloniš pojedine programa ili je ubuntu instaliran na hdd i hoćeš preko live usb-a da ukloniš neke programe koji su u instaliranom ubuntuu?
<tata> imam instaliran ubuntu na usb
<Atlantic777> a kako si ga to instalirao na flash?
<Atlantic777> Da li ti podaci i podešavanja ostaju na flashu ili je svaki put „čist“ kada ga pokreneš?
<tata> koristio sam linux live usb creator
<tata> ostaju podešavanja jer imam persistance
<Atlantic777> to me zanima
<Atlantic777> a iz softverskog centra neće?
<tata> kad sam hteo da obrišem neke programe kroz synaptic, ona ga kao obrisao ali mi i dalje ostalo samo 40Mb free memorije
<tata> mslim na programe koji su došli uz ubuntu: transsmision, pidgin, osme...
<orpheustar> pozdrav, ima li neko nalog na Ubuntu One, ja pokusavam vec vise od pola sata da se registrujem ali bez uspeha, ovo je inace vec ko zna koji pokusaj u poslednje vreme ali nikad jos nisam uspeo, u cemu je tajna?
<Atlantic777> pa i nema neke tajne...
<Atlantic777> Koliko znam, to radi kako treba.
<orpheustar> hm, ja probao iz vise browsera ali kada popunim sve podatke stalno me vraca nazad ponovo, kao da nesto nisam dobro upisao a jesam :)
<Atlantic777> Ne znam, a i nemam sad nešto vremena da vidim u čemu je problem.
<orpheustar> ok, hvala mozda se neko javi
<opetnaistommestu> orpheustar Jesi li probao da se uloguješ / registruješ preko Ubuntu One interfejsa a ne preko sajta?
<dzonibre> Atlantic777 izvini sto smaram :) moze pomoc?
<Atlantic777> dzonibre: hajde, samo ne mogu sada nešto mnogo vremena da izdvojim
<dzonibre> ok evo dizem sistem
<dzonibre> da li da preuzimam "osvezenja" ??
<Atlantic777> da
<orpheustar> sada vidim, probao sam preko sajta
<orpheustar> a gde da nadjem taj interfejs,
<dzonibre> kako da je koristim kao swap area,ntfs,xfs..??
<Atlantic777> ne možeš, swap je swap
<dzonibre> sta da odaberem za inst.sistema?
<dzonibre> ext2 file sistem
<Atlantic777> ja koristim ext3 i ext4
<dzonibre> hvala :)
<maletaski> jel koristi neko netbook?
<mirkoslavko_> podzdrav svima koliko vas ima :)
<maletaski> pozdrav
<mirkoslavko_> da li ima neko raspolozen da pomogne
<mirkoslavko_> prebacujemo se sa windowsa na ubuntu
<maletaski> reci ako znam
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<mirkoslavko_> jel mogu ovdje pisati
<maletaski> samo napred
<mirkoslavko_> da nesmaramo sve na
<mirkoslavko_> javnom
<mirkoslavko_> kanalu
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<mirkoslavko_> pa zelim malo da sredim izgled
<mirkoslavko_> pa sam instalirao
<mirkoslavko_> neki program
<mirkoslavko_> za instaliranje tema
<maletaski> koji ?
<mirkoslavko_> i vidim listu tema
 * promis :D
<mirkoslavko_> gth-chtheme
<maletaski> šta je smešno promis ? :)
<mirkoslavko_> gtk-chtheme
<mirkoslavko_> :)
<mirkoslavko_> uglavnom kad kliknem na temu
<mirkoslavko_> nista se ne desi
<mirkoslavko_> ne promijeni se nista
<maletaski> pa zar ne treba da se instalira tema
<mirkoslavko_> neznam
<mirkoslavko_> vidim samo listu tema
<mirkoslavko_> nigdje nema install dugme
<mirkoslavko_> e
<mirkoslavko_> inace mogu da pohvalim ubuntu prelijepo radi
<mirkoslavko_> cak mi koristimo remote desktop i kacimo se na nas windows server ali nam taj remote bolje radi na ubuntu nego na windowsu
<mirkoslavko_> brzi je
<maletaski> nebih znao ništa u vezi tema pošto ih ne koristim nikako
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<mirkoslavko_> imam jos jedno pitanje
<mirkoslavko_> pokusao sam instalirati drajver za graficku
<mirkoslavko_> i downloadao sam sa nvidia stranice drajver za linux
<mirkoslavko_> medjutim kad kliknem na njega nista se ne desi
<mirkoslavko_> kao da ga ne prepoznaje
<Atlantic777> mirkoslavko_: nemoj to da radiš.
<mirkoslavko_> mislio sam da c ebiti neki setup
<Atlantic777> Drajvere imaš unutar sistema.
<mirkoslavko_> pa gledao sam nesto
<Atlantic777> Ako hoćeš da instaliraš dodatne drajvere (ako postoje), to će ti ubuntu sam ponditi.
<mirkoslavko_> mislio sam da nemam drajver za graficku
<Atlantic777> Pa... imaš. Da li ti imaš nekih problema sa sistemom?
<promis> uvek imaš drajver za grafičku
<Atlantic777> Ako nemaš, ne diraj.
<mirkoslavko_> pa kako sam
<mirkoslavko_> dosao do toga
<mirkoslavko_> je da mi neke igrice nisu htjele da rade
<mirkoslavko_> pa sam mislio da nije isntaliran drajver
<mirkoslavko_> nego da je neki defaultni osnovni drajver
<Atlantic777> ok, a koju grafu imaš?
<Atlantic777> pa jeste neki instaliran.
<Atlantic777> defaultni je vesa, a verujem da nije taj u upotrebi ;)
<mirkoslavko_> geforce gt 630m
<Atlantic777> Ne, fazon je da postoji open source drajver koji je uglavnom ok, i postoji vlasnički drajver (proprietary) koji samo treba da odobriš da se instalira.
<Atlantic777> Da li je ubuntu prijavio da imaš hardver za koji postoje „dodatni“ drajveri?
<mirkoslavko_> pa nisam vidio nikakvu napomenu
<mirkoslavko_> kako mogu da to provjerim
<Atlantic777> proveriću ja
<promis> koamdana: lspci -knn | grep VGA -A 5
<promis> pa vidi koji je driver
<mirkoslavko_> kaze no proprietary drivers installed on this sistem
<mirkoslavko_> a kakose pokrece ono komandni prozor?
<Atlantic777> ok, ctrl + alt + t
<promis> ctrl+alt+T
<mirkoslavko_> nasao
<mirkoslavko_> hvala
<Atlantic777> ili potražiš program koji se zove terminal
<Atlantic777> samo nemoj mnogo nekih komandi na koje naletiš da čukaš
<Atlantic777> ima po netu svašta
<mirkoslavko_> atlas@atlas1:~$ lspci -knn | grep VGA -A 5 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:105c] 	Kernel driver in use: i915 	Kernel modules: i915 00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 [8086:1c3a] (rev 04)
<promis> Opa cvaj grafičke
<mirkoslavko_> da
<mirkoslavko_> integrisana
<mirkoslavko_> na ploci
<mirkoslavko_> i ona prava
<promis> to je laptop?
<mirkoslavko_> dobar je ovaj laptop
<mirkoslavko_> a vrlo povoljan
<promis> onda ništa ne diraj
<Atlantic777> uh, to sa dve grafe ne radi baš najbolje
<promis> ne isntaliraj ništa od nvidija grafičke, neće da radi
<promis> i sjebaće se sve
<mirkoslavko_> ali
<mirkoslavko_> ima original drajver za linux
<mirkoslavko_> na sajtu
<promis> koji ne radi sa hibridnom grafikom na linuksu
<mirkoslavko_> googlao si to?
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<promis> imam takav laptop, veruj mi
<mirkoslavko_> aha
<mirkoslavko_> ma dobro
<mirkoslavko_> ja sam samo mislio da je to razlog da nece ove igrice
<mirkoslavko_> da rade
<mirkoslavko_> ali mozda to i nije razlog
<promis> i jedte
<promis> to je razlog
<mirkoslavko_> aha
<promis> ali za sada mora tako
<mirkoslavko_> sto znaci cekam da izdaju bolji drajver?
<promis> da
<mirkoslavko_> aha ok
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<mirkoslavko_> hvala :)
<mirkoslavko_> a sto ne radi bar ova integrisana grafika
<mirkoslavko_> ona je isto jaka
<mirkoslavko_> za ove neke osnovne igre
<promis> pa sad, radi ona
<promis> ali je slaba sa 3d
<promis> i ona je isto nova
<promis> tek je u 12.04 malo ozbiljnija podrška za te nove procesore i grafičke u njima
<mirkoslavko_> pa kod mene je 12 ubuntu
<promis> znam
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<promis> koju si igru probao, od tih slabih?
<mirkoslavko_> teeworlds
<mirkoslavko_> enemylines7
<mirkoslavko_> ni jedna nece ni da mrdne kad kliknem na ikonu
<mirkoslavko_> i to mi je cudno
<promis> aha, dobro, probaću kasnije kod mene da vidim da li će da radi
<mirkoslavko_> bar da napise nesto
<mirkoslavko_> ma ok
<mirkoslavko_> nije to ni toliko bitno
<mirkoslavko_> mislim netrebaju mi igre
<mirkoslavko_> to sam samo htio da instaliram graficku
<mirkoslavko_> ali ako nemoze nije ni to problem
<mirkoslavko_> grafika je solidna
<mirkoslavko_> jedino bih volio da mogu neku drugaciju temu instalirati
<mirkoslavko_> sa  zivljim bojama
<promis> ja obično igram hedgewars
<mirkoslavko_> jeli to FPS?
<mirkoslavko_> ja igram samo fps :)
<promis> ali nisam ništa probao od toga na tom laptopu
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<promis> teeworlds nije fps :P
<mirkoslavko_> hehehe
<mirkoslavko_> pa ja ukucao fps u onom software centru
<mirkoslavko_> i dobio to
<mirkoslavko_> :)
<promis> ja sam malo igrao "smoking guns"
<promis> nije mi bilo loše
<mirkoslavko_> jeli fps?
<promis> da
<mirkoslavko_> pa ja to sad nemogu probati?
<promis> zato i navodim
<promis> pa 100% ne
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<mirkoslavko_> onda cu deisntalirati
<mirkoslavko_> ovo
<mirkoslavko_> mozes li jos probati kod tebe ovaj
<mirkoslavko_> softwarecic za teme?
<promis> ja ne koristim ubuntu
<promis> tj. gnome
<mirkoslavko_> a sta je gnome?
<mirkoslavko_> to je ovaj izgled?
<promis> !gnome
<lubotu3> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<mirkoslavko_> aha ti si vjerovatno fedora?
<mirkoslavko_> ili debijan?
<promis> ne, Ubuntu Studio
<mirkoslavko_> sta je to?
<mirkoslavko_> za dizajnere?
<promis> jea, i muzičare...
<promis> kažu: for creative humans
<mirkoslavko_> ti si muzikaner :)
<Kmamuz> promis, koje okruženje je tamo?
<promis> !ubuntustudio
<lubotu3> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<promis> Kmamuz: Xfce
<Kmamuz> aha, ja sam bio ubeđen da je nešto nalik gnome fallback :)
<Kmamuz> ili stari gnome
<mirkoslavko_> nije lose lijepo je
<mirkoslavko_> a znas li mozda kako se mogu kvalitetno otvoriti corel fajlovi
<mirkoslavko_> u inscape
<mirkoslavko_> ili necem drugom?
<promis> teško
<mirkoslavko_> imam puno uradjenih grafika u corelu
<promis> nigde nije podrška potpuna
<mirkoslavko_> pa me to vuce nazad na windows
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<mirkoslavko_> u svakom slucaju sad cemo cijelu firmu
<mirkoslavko_> prebaciti na ubuntu
<promis> kuul
<mirkoslavko_> za kancelarijski posao
<mirkoslavko_> je super
<mirkoslavko_> i cinimi se da ce biti i manje posla na odrzavanju
<promis> ali zato više u obuci ;)
<mirkoslavko_> mislis?
<mirkoslavko_> pa mi koristimo uglavnom word i excel
<mirkoslavko_> i gmail
<promis> nije writer word
<mirkoslavko_> pa jeste kao word 2003
<mirkoslavko_> a i mi koristimo samo osnovne funkcije svakako
<promis> pa sad, za početnike jeste
<mirkoslavko_> da
<mirkoslavko_> jedino nam je problem
<mirkoslavko_> nasa baza podataka
<mirkoslavko_> koja je uradjena na microsoft bazi mssql
<mirkoslavko_> i software je delphy
<mirkoslavko_> pa cemo ostaviti windows servercic negdje pod stolom bez monitora
<mirkoslavko_> ima li mozda neko ovdje ko se bavi odrzavanjem ubuntu racunara?
<mirkoslavko_> da ga mozemo zvati kad bude posla?
<mirkoslavko_> mi smo u banjaluci ali dosta se moze odraditi i preko remotedesktopa
<mirkoslavko_> moze li mi neko objasniti zasto
<mirkoslavko_> drajver za linux
<mirkoslavko_> ne radi na ubuntu?
<mirkoslavko_> zar to nebi trebalo biti kompatibilno?
<promis> ne radi nigde, ne samo na ubuntu
<promis> taj drajver radi odlično za računare koji nemaju hibridnu grafiku
<promis> dakle ovde govorim o Optimus tehnologiji
<promis> za desktopove sa nvidija karticama, drajver se instalira normalno
<mirkoslavko_> a ako bih disejblovao
<mirkoslavko_> integrisanu graficku
<mirkoslavko_> da li bi pomoglo
<promis> ako imaš opciju probaj
<promis> ali sumnjam da je imaš
<mirkoslavko_> pa kontam da ce biti u biosu
<promis> jer ako je to optimus onda nema toga
<mirkoslavko_> ali nisam provjeravao
<mirkoslavko_> optimus je tehnologija na maticnoj  ploci?
<promis> monitor se "napaja" preko integrisane
<mirkoslavko_> zanimljivo je to
<promis> nvidijin čip se koristi samo za proračun
<mirkoslavko_> da
<promis> nema direktnu vezu sa monitorom
<promis> jedina direktna veza je hdmi
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<promis> dok je vga vezan na intel karticu
<mirkoslavko_> razumijem
<promis> tako da ti radi vga, dok hdmi još ne
<mirkoslavko_> aha
<mirkoslavko_> znaci necu moci hdmi koristiti pod linuxom
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<mirkoslavko_> hvala ti promis!!
<mirkoslavko_> sve najbolje!
<promis> takođe
<mirkoslavko_> odoh malo na terapijskiposlijeposlovnioporavak :)
<mirkoslavko_> pozdrav svima
<mirkoslavko_> moze li mala pomoc?
<Kostic> Кажи?
<mirkoslavko_> ma hocu da instaliram drugu temu
<mirkoslavko_> na ubuntu
<mirkoslavko_> nasao sam gtk-chtheme
<mirkoslavko_> na ubuntu software centar
<mirkoslavko_> i taj programcic izbaci listu tema
<Kostic> Правац Гугл па укуцај changing themes in Ubuntu 12.04
<mirkoslavko_> i kad kliknem na neku od njih nista se ne desi
<Kostic> Лоше написан програм... Зар не постоји неки други?
<Kostic> Неки који долази преинсталиран са системом?
<mirkoslavko_> pa ovaj nudi ubuntu software centar
<mirkoslavko_> kad na search ukucam themes
<Kostic> Ае сачекај тренутак...
<mirkoslavko_> ok
<mirkoslavko_> nasao sam sad neki video ali me smori kad mi da listu da  ukucavam u command prompt
<Kostic> Мораћеш и то да савладаш
<Kostic> једноставније је преко конзоле иако делује застрашујуће
<mirkoslavko_> pa skontao sam sad da mogu samo kopirati
<mirkoslavko_> nemoram prekucavati
<mirkoslavko_> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/01/install-orion-theme-on-ubuntu-for-gtk-2.html
<mirkoslavko_> probao sam ovo
<mirkoslavko_> ali nista se opet nije desilo
<mirkoslavko_> da li trebam restartati?
<Kostic> Рестартуј па се јави...
<mirkoslavko_> a kad kopiram ove naredbe
<mirkoslavko_> da li moram jedu p ojednu
<mirkoslavko_> ili mogu sve odjednom?
<Kostic> једну по једну.
<mirkoslavko> restartao i nista se nije promjenilo
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-16
<joostvb> добро јутро
 * nikolja dobar dan
<mirkoslavko> pozdrav svima
<mirkoslavko> :)
<mirkoslavko> ima li ko da pomogne nemogu da spojim bluetooth tastaturu i misa logitec
<mirkoslavko> na ubuntu 12
<mirkoslavko> a mislim da je radilo prvi put ali poslije je prestalo
<Atlantic777> mirkoslavko: koji model je u pitanju?
<Atlantic777> Ako je bluetooth kombinacija, onda je to HID uređaj u pitanju (human interface device) i možda samo treba dodati nov uređaj.
<orpheustar> pozdrav zna li neko kako se zove onaj dodatak kada se prilikom pregleda slika u Nautilusu na desni klik ima opcija promeve velicine slike
<Atlantic777> orpheustar: ovo? http://benn.org/software/nautilus-resize-image/
<mirkoslavko> atlantic777 jesi tu jos?
<mirkoslavko> gledao sam  u system settings
<mirkoslavko> nema nigdje HID da se spominje i da ga mogu dodati
<mirkoslavko> rad na principu USB bluetooth-a preko kojeg se povezuje tastatura i mis bezicno
<Atlantic777> ok, pokušaj da dodaš nov bluetooth uređaj
<mirkoslavko> aha
<mirkoslavko> to sam probao
<mirkoslavko> i nije nista nasao samo je pisalo searching beskonacno
<mirkoslavko> cak me je na pocetku i pitao
<Atlantic777> možda treba da postaviš tastaturu i miš u režim za „uparivanje“
<mirkoslavko> da li prihvatam neki bluetooth uredjaj (kad sam tek upalio racunar)
<mirkoslavko> i ja sam prihvatio i nista se nije desilo
<mirkoslavko> da ima dugme
<mirkoslavko> za connect
<mirkoslavko> probao sam i to da pritiscem
<mirkoslavko> razmisljam da jos jednom restartam
<mirkoslavko> sa ukljucenim usb bluetoothom
<mirkoslavko> da li ima neko ovdje ko se bavi servisiranjem ubuntu racunara komercijalno
<mirkoslavko> posto planiramo cijelu firmu da prebacimo na ubuntu
<mirkoslavko> pa bi nam trebala neka tehnicka podrska povremeno
<Atlantic777> ovde ne, mada mogu da spomenem nekolicini ljudi iz uprave pa da sredimo nešto
<mirkoslavko> ok neka se jave na koleks@gmail.com
<Atlantic777> recimo, prvacima u jednom opštini u beogradu su poklonjeni laptopovi sa ubuntuom, a to je neko odradio
<mirkoslavko> aha fino
<mirkoslavko> prvacima? prvacicima u skoli?
<mirkoslavko> mi smo iz banjaluke
<mirkoslavko> bavimo se obrazovanjem
<Atlantic777> da, prvacima u osnovnoj Å¡koli
<mirkoslavko> super
<Atlantic777> ne znam šta je to tačno bilo, nisam iz Bg-a
<mirkoslavko> aha ok
<mirkoslavko> odakle si?
<Atlantic777> Iz Kule.
<mirkoslavko> ok fino
<mirkoslavko> idem restartati jos jednom
<mirkoslavko> hvala ti
<mirkoslavko> hej
<mirkoslavko> atlantic777 evo restartao sam i sad mi radi wirelless tastatura
<mirkoslavko> a mis jos neradi
<mirkoslavko> na bluetooth  uredjajima nadje i misa
<mirkoslavko> ali ne uspijeva da ga instalira do kraja
<mirkoslavko> trazi mi sifru da unesem za misa
<mirkoslavko> i pise NULL
<mirkoslavko> ali sta god da na misu pritisnem nista se ne desi
<mirkoslavko> evo proradio konacno!!!
<mirkoslavko> morao sam klikati misa dok je trazio uredjaj
<mirkoslavko> i sad ga je uspio prepoznati
<orpheustar> sada vidim
<orpheustar> hvala
<orpheustar> Atlantic777 hvala
<orpheustar> ali u ranijoj verziji sam imao nesto drugo
<orpheustar> na desnom kliku u meniju je bila opcija resize image i otvara se prozor gde se podesava velicina, putanja gde da se snimi, ili da se prepise preko fajla ili da se preimenuje... msm da je ono bilo nesto drugo
<Atlantic777> https://paste.lugons.org/show/pz0Rtg440uJHGICMAE8v/
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-17
<nikolja> dobro jutro
 * ekv Hi all
<Kostic> Atlantic777: Имаш ли сирови записник са јучерашњег састанка?
<ZPop> Поздрав.
<ZPop> Кад се организује презентација Убунтуа
<ZPop> да ли је потребно пријавити скуп у милицији?
<Atlantic777> Kostic: imaš ga i ti na https://libre.lugons.org/irclogs/
<Atlantic777> a pitaš na pogrešnom mestu :)
<Atlantic777> pozdrav ZPop
<ZPop> Презентација ће бити у затвореном простору.
<ZPop> поздрав Atlantic777
<ZPop> Atlantic777: Имаш ли неке информације у вези овога?
<Kostic> Atlantic777: Нисам на мом рачунару већ на послу па не могу да инсталирам Xchat. :(
<ZPop> Ако нема одговора одох на форум ;)
<Atlantic777> ZPop: uh, ne baš.
<ZPop> ок. онда ћу на форум. хвала. поздрав.
<Atlantic777> ZPop: Bojče i Uroš ti mogu najbolje pomoći.
<ZPop> могу послати мејл.
<ZPop> имам бојчетов мејл, може?
<Atlantic777> može
<ZPop> ок. чујемо се.
<ZPop> хвала.
<stranac> dobar dan
<stranac> zasto mi puca flash player  na svim drugim stranicama samo ne na tou tube i cesto mi se desi da se sam od sebe log out
<TildaTurn> <O
<deki999> dobar dan za ekipu!
<deki999> moze li pitanje?
<deki999> za program ubuntu tweak !
<deki999> neko/
<deki999> ?
<Atlantic777> šta tačno?
<deki999> ok, ovako...stavim neko podesavanje, ali ono nestane kad restartujem komp
<deki999> konkretno...
<deki999> kad kursor stavim u gornji levi cosak...
<deki999> da se pokazu desktopovi
<deki999> to je u tweaks>workspace
<Atlantic777> Dakle, problem je čuvanje podešavanja?
<deki999> kad posle restarta udjem u u ubuntu tweak, podesavanje je tu, ali ne radi
<deki999> DA
<deki999> DA
<deki999> tako je druze
<deki999> kad ponovo promenim ono radi
<Atlantic777> Ne bih znao. Možda se javi neko ko zna. Barem smo odredili tačan problem. :)
<deki999> uf
<deki999> nisi mi drug
<deki999> :-)
<deki999> da li da postavljam temu na forum?
<Atlantic777> slobodno
<Electro> ljudi, imam problem na ubuntu 12.04lts, posle update sa 11.10 lamp neće da se autorunuje posle boota. proverio sam početne aplikacije stoji tamo i dalje. da li je neko imao sličan problem? sa 12.04lts mi je došlo dosta problema
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-18
<nihil_enochian> ljudi treba mi mala pomoc.pravim svoju neku quicklistu za unity panel pa me zanima dali ima neka komanda ili sta vec treba da se uradi da kad kliknem na neku opciju iz quickliste nista se ne desi,tacnije kao da nisam ni kliknuo
<nihil_enochian> niko???
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-19
<nikolja> dobro jutro
<brok> zdravo svima
<Icy_blue> predavanje o C programskom jeziku #lugons-classroom 16h
<nikolam> thanks Icy_blue jul live audio/vido ili chat samo?
<Icy_blue> chat
<Icy_blue> irc predavanje
<nikolam> lepa idejaa, bas lepo Icy_blue
<Icy_blue> :)
<sasa_vu> jel ima neko mozda problem sa skidanjem paketa sa Synaptica? Kao da imam modem :D
<nikolam> sasa_vu, proveri koju riznicu gadja / repositories i mozda namestis main.
<sasa_vu> main i gadjam
<sasa_vu> ali je od danas mnooogo spor
<sasa_vu> a i ubuntu glavni forum stuca ceo dan, kao i glavni sajt
<sasa_vu> sve ostalo radi brzo
<sasa_vu> reko da se ne desava jos nekom isto kao i meni :)
<nikolam> eh, mozda je to prilika da se gadja neki u nemackoj ili nesto
<nikolam> mislim da je glavki u UK ili nesto
<nikolam> ja ne mogu sad vbas da proverim, preko kog pruzaoca interneta si?
<sasa_vu> preko ikoma, 7mb downloada imam
<sasa_vu> a skida mi konstantno sa 5-10 KB danas :)
<sasa_vu> treba mu 4 sata, tako prikazuje da skine frozen bubble :)
<brok> moze neko programce ili skript za slanje i primanje sms prouka na 3g usb modemu
<brok> ako neko ima nesto neka baci link
<brok> unapred hvala
<TildaTurn> <O
<Anpu> vratili smo se onlajn kompletno. Hvala na strpljenju. Sve moguce greske koje uocite prijavite na Launchpadu.
<dbm> 'vece
<TildaTurn> vece
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-20
<mirkoslavko> pozdravsvimakolkovasimaUOVODOBA :)
<mirkoslavko> ima li neko da je spreman dati kratak savjet?
<nikolja> dobar dan
<Icy_blue> GNU/Linux predavanje #lugons-classroom 16h
<sasa_> secas se koji si alat koristila kad si taj sistem stavila na usv
<sasa_> usb
<sasa_>  unetbootin ili image writer
<sasa_> jel imas mozda jos neku fles memoriju koja je prazna
<acinic> Pozz
<acinic> Pomagajte imam velikih problema sa kompjuterom?
<acinic> Prso mi je grub i sa grubom ostali OS
<acinic> Navodno je problem do kablova! Ako je do toga
<stereo_advance> zar nema na ubuntu-rs wiki uputstvo za vraćanje gruba
<acinic> Uspeo sam da instaliram samo 9.10
<acinic> Hee, heee
<stereo_advance> :)
<acinic> Koji radi ok
<stereo_advance> a Å¡ta si pogubio od sistema
<acinic> windows 7 i mint 12
<acinic> Odnosno pregazio sam mint sa 9.10 da bih vratio grub
<acinic> Prvo sam mislio da je hardverski problem
<stereo_advance> mislim da nisi morao ali ajde sad
<stereo_advance> Å¡ta je tu je
<acinic> Grub ne puca tek tako
<acinic> lako
<acinic> Medjutim skoro mi nista ne prolazi od instalacija
<acinic> windows 7 prijavljuje neku gresku, instalacija
<acinic> Sto ne bi trebalo
<acinic> Disk je ok
<acinic> I ranije sam koristio tu istu instalaciju
<acinic> Imam dva harda
<acinic> Ili je do kablova ili do hard diskova
<stereo_advance> a Å¡ta je sa tim kablovima
<stereo_advance> jesu li oni fizički u redu
<acinic> Pretpostavljam da je maticna ok posto 9.10 radi ok
<acinic> Kako mislis fizicki?
<stereo_advance> da nisu negde malo priklješteni
<stereo_advance> ili slično
<acinic> Ne razumem te! Hard diskovi su ok  na prvi pogled
<acinic> Jedino da ih formatiram
<acinic> Medjutim gde to da radim kada imam brdo podataka
<stereo_advance> čekaj
<stereo_advance> bez Å¡urbe
<acinic> Mogu ovaj od 80 da formatiram
<stereo_advance> *ž
<stereo_advance> koje hdd imaš
<acinic> Tu nemam bitne podatke
<acinic> Ovaj 320 sata mi je pun sa podacima
<stereo_advance> dakle imaš sata i ata
<acinic> Wd oba
<stereo_advance> na kojem je bio grub
<acinic> Jedan ata od 80 i drugi sata od 320 gb
<acinic> bio je na 320 hda
<acinic> Mora da je nesto hardverski
<acinic> problem
<stereo_advance> može da bude
<stereo_advance> ne mora da znači
<stereo_advance> Å¡ta si sve probao pre nego si instalirao 9.10
<acinic> Ne znam da li da otkacim ovaj od 80 pa da vidim onda da reinstaliram glavni Linux
<stereo_advance> možeš da probaš
<acinic> Da li je u tom slucaju potreban reset biosa?
<stereo_advance> nije
<acinic> Ne treba da se resetuje bios?
<acinic> Cackao sam kablove posle tog pucanja gruba posto sam dobio dijagnozu da je do kablova, savet
<acinic> Da proverim kontakte
<stereo_advance> moguće je
<stereo_advance> ali ti ne treba reset biosa
<stereo_advance> ako baš hoćeš ti uradi :)
<acinic> ok hvala
<stereo_advance> tu sam, samo da klopam
<acinic> ok
<acinic> Odoh da otkacim ovaj manji hard i da izbacim dve plocice memorije! Da ostavim samo jednu od 1 gb
<acinic> Da probam komp kako radi sa jednim hardom i sa jednom memorijom! Mozda je do memorije!
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-14
<promis> Kostic: ping
<Kostic> promis pong
<promis> ti si stari programer, treba mi jedna konsultacija :P
<promis> hoću da napravim BASH skriptu koja će da preimenuje fajl u ime fajla koji mu je blizak po vremenu modifikacije
<promis> ekstenzije su im drugačije
<Kostic> Чек, чек...
<Kostic> нису исти типови датотека?
<promis> vremenski razmak je uvek različit, ali bi ga ograničio na 3 ili 5 minuta
<promis> nisu iste datoteke
<promis> jedan se uvek pravi prva, pa tek onda druga. vremenski razmak varira
<promis> ali to su "parnjaci" pa bi da nose isto ime
<Kostic> значи, прочитај датум настанка и преименуј датотеку у датотека+i.extension?
<promis> bez ekstenzije
<promis> uporedi dve datoteke, ako je vremenski razmak <5min preimenuj jednu
<Kostic> Хм...
<Kostic> Баш беш скрипта?
<promis> tj. preimenuj stariju
<promis> pa to mi kao najlakše
<promis> drugo ne znam da baratam
<Kostic> Не знам са иф-елс-ден итд. у љусци... :)
<Kostic> Чек
<Kostic> Треба нам алгоритам
<Kostic> Шта тачно радиш?
<Kostic> Слике или?
<promis> wav i mov
<promis> wav treba da nosi ime mov, wav nastaje prvi
<Kostic> аха
<promis> to su parnjaci
<Kostic> чек неки псеудо-питон код да напишем.
<promis> znaš kako ide već na filmu: Ton...Ide! Kamera...Ide!
<promis> tako da je ton uvek prvi
<promis> stariji
<promis> načelno, treba vršiti poređenje za svaki mov fajl, pa koji wav ima najmanje delta t da se preimenjuje imenom uzetog mov fjala
<promis> a može da se doda i filter koji bi odmah odbacio sve wav fajlove koji prelaze delta t >10min npr.
<Kostic> Хмм....
<Kostic> Пишем
<Kostic> Хухуху... promis, бићеш овде вечерас око 10?
<promis> pazi može i piton samo da radi u ubuntu
<Kostic> Овако: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664831/
<promis> biću
<Kostic> ово сам до сада измозгао
<Kostic> али има доста грешака
<Kostic> плус што није уопште Питон код.
<Kostic> Мора да размислим о проблему
<Kostic> а и имам посла на послу... xD
<promis> okej nije problem i žurba
<Kostic> Кул, куцкамо се онда вечерас promis.
<promis> nego vidim da je zadatak malo složeniji nego što sam mislio i znam :)
<Kostic> Па да.
<adin> pp :) pozdrav za 'milobta' jos ga nismo zaboravili;(prenesite mu;)
<adin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03CLVt36qKY
<nikolam> Inace ako niste znali Freenode je vec pod DDoS napadom vec neko vreme i zato ne radi tor pristup.
<Kostic> Знамо. :) ДДоС напад траје већ неких два дана.
<z0ran> nikolam, hvala za vest, ja sam popizdeo i razmontirao sve, ali nikako mi nije bilo jasno sta se desava sto tor nece da radi
<nikolam> ja lepo pitao na freenode, rekli mi. resavaju.
<nikolam> i sam sam pizdeo zadnjih mesec i nesto a poslednjih 7 dana sam mislio da sam sam nesto gadno zezno.
<nikolam> ono.. nisam.
<z0ran> ja sam sve prevrnuo, i danas se nakacim na ipv6 :)
<z0ran> ali na tor nikako
<Kostic> promis, само да спремим вечеру и мало да одморим. Стигао ми је мејл.
<promis> dobro, nije to žurba nikakva
<Kostic> promis, да ли могу да рачунам на то да је број видео/аудио записа у равнотежи тј. да постоји исти број видео-аудио датотека у директоријуму или не? Више аудио записа постоји, зар не?
<Kostic> И колики је максимални размак између истог аудио и видео записа? Пет минута? Дефинише корисник?
<promis> ne treba računati da je isti broj
<promis> mogu bilo koji da budu više
<promis> mislim da je realno da max dt=5min
<Kostic> Ништа, бацам се на писање скрипте... Немој да рачунаш да ће бити готова вечерас. Дан-два ће ми требати.
<Kostic> Него, имаш ли једно пет-шест примерака аудио/видео датотека? Треба ми нешто на чему могу да испробавам програм.
<promis> nebitno, napravi sam neke fajlove
<promis> rinejmuj txt
<promis> fajlvoe
<promis> menjaj im vreme sa: touch
<Kostic> Ок... Чуваш интелектуалну својину. :P
<Kostic> Знам. :)
<promis> nije to, nego nema potrebe da ti Å¡aljem fajl od 1GB
 * Kostic План 9 корисник. Зна све око пајповања и основне Јуникс наредбе.
<Kostic> :)
<Kostic> Ааааааа... Па то баш велико... Lossless то коске? :D
<promis> nije lossles. h264 od 40Mbps
 * Kostic lights up vim.
<promis> dobro, znači zanimljiv ti je zadatak
<promis> Kostic: jel mogu pajton svripte da se koriste u okviru nautilus scripts?
<Kostic> promis, "Summary: This series of articles explores how to use Python to create scripts for the GNOME deskto"
<Kostic> Изгледа да може.
<Kostic> Ја ћу скрипту направити као да је обични Јуникс програм
<Kostic> значи, име директоријума и излазни директоријум
<Kostic> kum.py -i /home/promis/radovi -o /home/promis/radovi/obradjeno/
<Kostic> ;)
<z0ran> kad god uradim 'dist-upgrade' ako ga ne rebootujem i ostavim ga neko vreme, recimo oko 10min, masina mi se sama restartuje...je l to normalno ili postoji negde nesto sto treba srediti...nije mi jasno, zasto se sama masina restartuje
<z0ran> kad ga rebootujem, sve bude u redu
<z0ran> ali me nervira sto se sam restartuje
<z0ran> ako ja ne rebootujem...bez veze
<promis> jel samo posle 'dist-upgrade?
<z0ran> da
<z0ran> 12.04 amd64 mi je masina
<z0ran> 12.04 ubuntu
<Kostic> Хм... Зеза ме нешто веза вечерас. :|
<Kostic> StackOverflow <3 :)
<Kostic> promis, дај везу до Куће Страве на оној страници за дељење музике.
<promis> na kojoj stranici?
<Kostic> Нашао
<Kostic> Ово ми је требало: http://isidorigi.bandcamp.com/album/v
<promis> da, sad se malo promenila veza jer su dodati još neki albumi
<promis> ažurirao sam vezu
<Kostic> promis, само .wav и .mov датотеке? Треба по нечему да их грепујем. Неће бити других типова датотека?
<promis> neće, stim što su velika slova MOV i WAV
<promis> jeee.. swapuje mi sa 4GB rama
<promis> moraću da proširim
<Kostic> promis, мин. шест до осам ГБ за опуштено коришћење.
<promis> pikirao sam već jedan 2x4 kit
<Kostic> promis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665777/
<Kostic> основни костур
<Kostic> сада мозгам око ове re.search функције
<Kostic> оно, рачунај два-три дана док све напишем и испробам.
<Kostic> И још дан, два док ти ломиш скрипту са својим уносима па док то исправимо. :)
<promis> dobro, to je okej
<promis> stim što nije praktično kopirati materijal
<promis> audio i nekako, ali video jok
<promis> sam video se i ne menja u načelu, samo audiju radimo rename
<Kostic> Oк. Значи ако је настанак звука приближан настанку видеа, преименуј звук у име видеа и додај му .wmv наставак.
<promis> Nastavak se ne menja, samo ime
<Kostic> О јеботе! Како ме зеза нет. ~30 сек лаг.
<Kostic> promis, мења се. Програм чита назив видеа, скида .mov, додаје .wmv и преименује звук.
<promis> najpribližnijem WAV fajlu promeniti ime
<promis> dobro, može i tako, samo nemoj da bude wmv
<promis> nego WAV
<promis> ako mu menjaš celo ime onda nije bitno da budu velika slova
<Kostic> Хаха... Пермутов'о сам wvm/wav. :)
<Kostic> Одох да спавам. Настављам сутра са радом. Воздра тебрекс.
<promis> Zdravo
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-15
<dragan99> gde se nalazi akregator conf file u kome su upisane "pretplate" na kanale
<dragan99> ne mogu da nadjem nesto me nece a radio sam to vec
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-17
<setac> cao neko ziv ovde
<setac> pogotovo ako ima neki arch korisnik
<TildaTurn> setac, vrni se nazad na archlinux-rs i sacekaj, ako neko zna napisace
<setac> ma imam ja pitanja i ovde za Ubuntovce :)
<TildaTurn> aha, ok
<setac> jer mozepitanje?
<AleXa> od prelaska na 13.04 grafika mi mnogo secka
<AleXa> brat se žali na igrice
<AleXa> a ja  primetim da mi kod video player-a embedovanog na web stranici takođe secka - a nije net u pitanju
<AleXa> Å¡ta da radim?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-18
<AleXa> atlantic777, treba mi hitno tvoja pomoc
<AleXa> za minut moze da se sredi
<AleXa> kako da se skloni ikonica nekog programa sa system traya
<AleXa> ?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-12
<domini> OK, lets talk
<joostvb_> blah
<joostvb_> blah blah
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-13
<gavrilo> Pomaze Bog . Ko zna neko da pomogne meni ...
<gavrilo> gde radim na posao imam internet kafe sa instalacioni program edu buntu ...
<gavrilo> ... pred malo sa update se pajavio tastatura na deksop
<gavrilo> kako izbrisati tatsatura od desktop ?
<Kolega2357> http://prntscr.com/3iz3zm Kako da vratim stari skin na Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-15
<cybre> Da li vi delite/prodajete stikere za super dugme na tastaturi i da li je moguće da ih isporučite u Zrenjanin?
<maletaski> cybre, jeste moguće
<maletaski> ostavi podatke na forumu
<maletaski> tj
<maletaski> pročitaj onu temu na forumu
<maletaski> ima obajšnjeno kako da dođeš do stikera
<maletaski> evo ova tema   http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nalepnice-system76
<cybre> Inače, ne radi vam nešto onaj kontakt formular
<cybre> Ili mi se samo čini
<maletaski> koji?
<cybre> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/kontakt/
<maletaski> pogledaću o čemu se radi čim budem stigao
<maletaski> hvala na informaciji
<cybre> Hvala za informaciju u vezi stikera
<maletaski> np
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-17
<milospetkovic> здраво
<milospetkovic> може ли неко да ми препоручи добар туторијал за Убунту?
<milospetkovic> конкретно - интересује ме фајл систем, где се шта налази итд..
<nikolam> milospetkovic, na sta miislis
<nikolam> imas help.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> Bas fajl sistemI ili raspored direktorijuma i sta cemu sluzi?
<milospetkovic> taj drugi deo sto si naveo ;) struktura direktorijuma i sta koji sadrzi
<milospetkovic> pozzz
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-18
<sosa> lugons.org  !? nisu valda potopljeni?
<sosa> https://www.lugons.org
<radi> http://www.lugons.org ;(radi;)
 * radi ce moga Ubijemo jednog dana;(
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-12
<lome> firefox
<lome> greska
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-13
<lome> nemam zelju da vas spamujem. Potrebno mi je da me nko banuje 'makne'
<lome> de naj gazda nema ga tu
 * lome moze bilo ko;)
<lome> svi spremni samo dungodung spava;)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-15
<jelen_> samo za jelenu;)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8HMDf66Was preko dugih talasa
<jelen_> hm:(nemam namjeru da vas spamujem Ali potrebnomi je da me banujete;)!
 * jelen_ hm :(
#ubuntu-rs 2016-05-17
<nikolam> Ko moz da stigne,, http://www.itdogadjaji.com/2016/05/12/data-science-zajednica-srbije-pokrece-zvanican-apache-spark-meetup/
#ubuntu-rs 2017-05-17
<nikolam> :) https://www.sudosatirical.com/articles/ubuntu-fan-wakes-from-two-year-coma/
#ubuntu-rs 2018-05-16
<milobit-> evo mene i do mene moga Ajde mala poljubi jednoga;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPLzUr5wigs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIxJK78pjkI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39dPziXYeUo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU
<milobit-> Jel pop ziv jos? ljubiosam mu ruku I karoga Lijen bio da kalace izuje;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> kad je kadio kuce :)
<milobit-> cestit i ponosit guslar
<milobit-> al nije bija bez mane;)
<milobit-> s postovanjem:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsqr1m_FnFs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjqi2EnIULc
<milobit-> odo dodo mozak me izdaje a pamet nestaje;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU
#ubuntu-rs 2018-05-20
<Andrewich> Всем привет!
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-14
<milobit-> Kakoste ljudi:)
<milobit-> vidim sva je moja garda na okupu;) I spremna!
<milobit-> ja odo mirno da dremam
<milobit-> a 'baba* nce da prdi lude;)
<milobit-> ce'*
 * milobit- oce oce i kad nece;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_N8oNoytBI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0oVfqqBo9k
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMWBlpxqJEU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhBXLtoNxxo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-15
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> ja sam 'vaska' karavlaska i z hercegovina)
<milobit-> djedo nesce da se turci
<milobit-> ni crnogorci
<milobit-> no zaglavi u Odesa
<milobit-> i tamo svrsi
<milobit-> a drugi djedo ode 'U' nu drugu Hercegovinu;(
<milobit-> hm! vaske karavlaske!
<milobit->  bi da cujem svoju jednu
<milobit-> :
<milobit-> :(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> va radi;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ei7fIpiOD4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ei7fIpiOD4
<milobit--> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMXjtUtgSfg
<milobit--> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKM0N3cHaYc
<milobit--> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58Y1Skm9jRg
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-17
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> evo mene i do mene moga
<milobit-> ajde mala poljubi jednoga;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=858vBkRVUSI&list=RDlx51PCTOb0c&index=5
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQxnbFIIdYg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG3Cdy0caws
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-18
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKWEkO3jKJk
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHhj1LnLl0s
 * milobit- joj joj 'brate' ova me pogodi uuuu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHhj1LnLl0s
<milobit-> picku materinu! dje m e nadje Nedjo;(
<milobit-> pokoj mu dusa
<milobit-> meni djavo neda da se s-pokojim;(
<milobit-> pijem pivo rakija mi gorka
<milobit-> kod kuce mi zena ka djevojka;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh4c7Z_9st8
<milobit-> oj ha:)
<milobit-> nema smrti bez sudjenog dana kaze moj komso *ba.ija;(
<milobit-> ja miu ne verujem
<milobit-> jer sam 'jezuit';)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHhj1LnLl0s i meni je ova draga;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHhj1LnLl0s
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHhj1LnLl0s
<milobit-> jojjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> samo za mog brata 'azijata'
<milobit-> upravo de steta sticicega moja kletva;(
<milobit-> 'ode
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> ma tu je;)
<milobit->  samo za Atlantic777 ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
 * milobit- cu mu tetku odvalim o tarabu;)
<morebit> da sam i baraba
<morebit> joj ljudi moram da idem
<morebit> 'baba' pobenavila!
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Axa0Ise_rtk
 * morebit stotinu joj kuraca fali;(
<morebit> moram da je smiri moram da idem
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHhj1LnLl0s
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-11
<morebit> morebit da sam i kobit?!
<morebit> kakoste dobri ljudi :)
<morebit> ja "dobro"
<morebit> malo me ebe vo zubato leto
<morebit> ali ja se drzim dobro
<morebit> i pravom male varke
<morebit> trknem na plazu
<morebit> i ptoslonim se uz malu gretu ;)
<morebit> i tako se ugrejem ;)
<morebit> inace da nije grete
<morebit> sibir bi me zaledija
<morebit> i u led pretvorija
<morebit> ja ja
<morebit> ja ne jedem mnogo jaja
<morebit> retko
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-12
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> ma vaj ubuntu radi fino
<morebit> jedina va 20.x ima neku gresku
<morebit> ali ne skodi
<morebit> a vaj turcin sudo
<morebit> radi ko blesav
<morebit> sve instalise sto mu naredis
<morebit> ljudi imali ko kakve veze*
<morebit> da se probijem na dvadestu paralelu
<morebit> vezu'
<morebit> a more i na nultu paralelu
<morebit> nema vodje zive duse
<morebit> aj odo ja na plazu
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-13
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_go8xpNA9w
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCrlGbhcN7M
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbt43eLMJsA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTlbxFBQzQw&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg&feature=emb_rel_end
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-14
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> morebit da ima josko vodje sem mene ?!
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTlbxFBQzQw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbt43eLMJsA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> zaboravim e ponekad
<milobit-> kad vu kajdanku citam :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w&feature=emb_rel_end
